# N.Y.C. Topdawg grow and more to come.



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 21, 2013)

Alright time for a new thread with some new genetics and why not from my hometown and current residing place on the east coast New York City. Chose to go with Topdawg been hearing a lot of good about his genetics and since I'm in Nyc and I know what's going around I figure I can see what's up with these and probably keep these around.

Started off with a pack of stardawgs but had a bad germ rate only 5 germinated but 4 grew into seedlings so hopefully I get a couple keepers and a pair to f2 with so all is not lost.

The setup-
Veg- T5 setup in a 2x 4 tent as of right now. But I have a cfl fixture that I plan on getting a big bulb for soon.(250 or 300 watt). 
Plants are in 16oz party cups full of coco/perlite mix
Flower-600 watt hps +cooltube in a 4x4x7 tent
Nutrients- advanced nutrients 3 part, botanicare hydroplex,cal mag+, silica pro tek t.

I will be adding more topdawg gear to the grow as time goes on as well as some freebies and ufos that I just add to fill space. This grow will be all coco handfed/passive hydro. Here are some pics of the stardawgs now. I have to look back and find out the date on whe they started but they are looking great so far the 5 started





Then the 4 that made it





As they grow






And them now






Looking forward to popping both of these when space clears up a bit over the next couple of days.




.

Alright all thanks for looking ill update more as they progress.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 21, 2013)

you know i'm sub'd.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 23, 2013)

Just put the pack of white dawg in water along with
1x og kush #18
1xbuddha tahoe og

I think I might add another fem or 2 to this lineup. Leaning towards the Socal masterkush s1's.

@ fresh thanks for joining in this is just getting sarted


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2013)

Transplanted the 4 stardawgs into 1 gallon grow bags of coco. They are vegging slow but they are looking pretty. Already getting a skunky smell in veg.




















.
I'm going to veg them for a couple more weeks take cuts then flower. 

On the new seeds
So far what's cracked
Buddha tahoe 1/1 cracked and planted
Og kush #18 1/1 cracked and planted
Whitedawgs 3/13 so far opend up and showed tails I placed them in a paper towel and got them on top of my flouro hood for heat.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 24, 2013)

the Star Dawgs is looking super healthy and definitely looking like they're growing at a snails pace. gl on the White Dawgs to, i hope you have better germ rates with them than you had with the Star Dawgs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2013)

Well they been in 1 gallons going on 6 days now and they are growing good.






So far out of the whitedawgs that did germinate 6/13 I got 3 sprouts so far. I'm sure the other 3 will come up but as for the other 7 seeds still in a paper towel I'm writing thoe off as dead!
I got sprouts out of the same seeds I'm waiting to germinate ? Yeah they are done. I'm going to let them veg out a bit and see what's what then ill be popping the tres sister.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

damn that sucks. fuck it, i guess it's no choice but to move on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 29, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn that sucks. fuck it, i guess it's no choice but to move on.


I still got them there hoping for something but yeah its looking like that move on to the next. I was hoping after the stardawg experience I would get the whole pack to pop but nah not the case. Same as the stardawgs germ rate. Now I don't know what's up but I'm guessing these beans were not stored right or they are just aging faster than mostt seeds. Idk.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Apr 29, 2013)

yeah, that's what i am starting to think. don't know who part it falls on but it's crazy how people are only having issues with his last restock, so you know who it truly falls on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 4, 2013)

Alright so far I have 3 suspected males. I'm pretty sure they are males because I'm getting what looks like a ball on each 1 of the 3 so I'm going to place these 3 in 12/12 and take a cutting off the best male in my eyes. I still have 1 that that has not showed anything yet so I'm hoping that shows pistils. Well some shitty pics with my phone for now onces they start showing the balls ill take withe cam and post some better shots.

Stardawg#1









Stardawg#2









Stardawg#3








.

So yeah these will go into 12/12 and see for sure if they are male. After they are confirmed I'm going to pop the whole pack of tres sisters after the bad germ rate with the white dawgs I'm hoping I get something good out of another pack. With the tres sisters I'm also going to pop some beans.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 5, 2013)

Looking like I went 4/4 males with the stardawgs. Going to try and germinate the whole pack of tres sister tonight along with some others still undecided right now but I'm going to add something else for sure.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

All 13 tre sisters germinated and were put in rapid rooters and dome along with the tre sis I also germinated a fem pack of 818 headband aka sour og all 6 of those shot tails as well and were put in rapid rooters as well. 

Since all the stardawgs were male I'm going to flower the best male out and collect pollen from it. Store it and save it for the best females I get out of the newly planted seeds.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 8, 2013)

good shit, i was just looking at those tre sisters 2 nights ago. sounds like some fire!good luck! ill be lurking...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> good shit, i was just looking at those tre sisters 2 nights ago. sounds like some fire!good luck! ill be lurking...


Yeah not really much on her so it will be exciting to see what comes esp since the whole pack looks to sprout. All are up except maybe 2 tre sisters and 1 sour og but I'm sure later they will be up. 

Thanks for joining in and ill update with pics soon.


----------



## GrowBrooklyn (May 11, 2013)

Your garden is looking great. I just harvested a Buddha Tahoe OG. Nice yielder with super dense round nugs. Probably the most dense I've ever grown. Very very sticky throughout the bud. Potent, but a little boring flavor-wise. 

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/324254-super-soil-results-18.html#post9012647


----------



## greenghost420 (May 11, 2013)

with the 4/4 males, a year ago i woulda been pissed. now i want a few good men, lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 11, 2013)

GrowBrooklyn said:


> Your garden is looking great. I just harvested a Buddha Tahoe OG. Nice yielder with super dense round nugs. Probably the most dense I've ever grown. Very very sticky throughout the bud. Potent, but a little boring flavor-wise.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/324254-super-soil-results-18.html#post9012647


 yeah i saw that earlier that grow was pretty Nice undsr led right. Thanks for stopping by and for the kind words.



greenghost420 said:


> with the 4/4 males, a year ago i woulda been pissed. now i want a few good men, lol


Yeah im going to flower em out and save pollen. Waiting to see how my boy f/m ratio come out might be able to make f2s


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 11, 2013)

Here is a group shot of the 4 males.






1 is shooting the ball sacks quicker than the rest. I'm gonna have to start doing some evaluating to see which and how many males I will keeep pollen from. The smell is getting very skunky now but I still smell a bit of green tea lol.

The seedlings are all up 13/13 tre sis and 6/6 sour og aka 818 headband. Only 3 of the white dawgs look to be progressing but all were stunt for some reason. I'm guessing my mix was too damp. The 3 that do look better I put them in seed starter mix. Looking at the tap was brown so I'm guessing I fucked those up.


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (May 12, 2013)

Damn nice job plants look great, where did you get your seeds from I am super stoked on this company


----------



## calicat (May 12, 2013)

Tonybaloni87 said:


> Damn nice job plants look great, where did you get your seeds from I am super stoked on this company


I have seen them on cannacollective but never used that seed bank before.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2013)

Tonybaloni87 said:


> Damn nice job plants look great, where did you get your seeds from I am super stoked on this company


Thanks tony for stopping by and the kind words.. these seeds were purchased thru the depot. But you can get his gear thru a couple vendors but not the big ones like attitude sea of seeds, herbies ect.


----------



## Tonybaloni87 (May 12, 2013)

Have you guys had good luck through the depot? Sucks that most of his strains are all sold out, I def pumped to watch this grow


----------



## Juan0288 (May 17, 2013)

Here for the show man, good luck with them tres sisters. Just started 6 of them myself bout 10 days ago


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 17, 2013)

Juan0288 said:


> Here for the show man, good luck with them tres sisters. Just started 6 of them myself bout 10 days ago


Thanks for stopping by.

How are the tre sis doing for you? I don't know but after sprouting seems they are stunted some are getting new growth don't know why.
But the sour ogs I started are growing. So I'm just giving them more time to go.

On another note I was looking over the stardawgs and I found 1 female that I thought was a male at first glad she turned out being a female. I took cuts off of her and killed off the males.

Pic of the lonestar


----------



## trainwreck 303 (May 17, 2013)

Great Grow so far .. Sub'd


----------



## zVice (May 18, 2013)

subbed up bro, good luck


----------



## Juan0288 (May 18, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks for stopping by.
> 
> How are the tre sis doing for you? I don't know but after sprouting seems they are stunted some are getting new growth don't know why.
> But the sour ogs I started are growing. So I'm just giving them more time to go.
> ...


They're goin for sure, finally got the AC put in on Friday so the past 2 days have been goin great finally. They started taking off, finally got the new room finished being built, or at least will be tomorrow thank god. Can't wait to see ur stardawg girl. Stick with those tres sister bro, I got fire from em. My boy saved some of that pepper pheno I was tellin u bout, we just broke into it last weekend. The pepper smell faded to a skunky pepper mixed with fuel, when he busted it out I hit the bong n actually mistaked it for the bio-diesel until the exhale. Nothing but fire from JJ, but u alrdy know


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 19, 2013)

Thanks for that juan. Im letting the tre sis do thier own thing. I dont know whats going wrong but they are all having a hard time. Hopefully at least half pull thru and grow. I took enough stardawg cuts so things should be fine with her.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 19, 2013)

damn that sucks! hope those sisters pull thru!


----------



## shrigpiece (May 21, 2013)

Subbed mate, always enjoyed ya grows. Prob the only one i will watch here. Most vet growers are gone lol


----------



## shrigpiece (May 24, 2013)

Well most ones i knew here when i joined lol


----------



## trainwreck 303 (May 24, 2013)

any updates?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2013)

shrigpiece said:


> Well most ones i knew here when i joined lol


Yeah a lot of people are gone from when I first joined up. Don't know where they went but hope all is well. Still have a couple good peeps here.


trainwreck 303 said:


> any updates?


Well as far as the seedlings go I got about 5 tre sisters that are doing okay and look to pull thru I also have 5 sour ogs going right now that were planted same time as the tre sisters and seem to be fine. I dropped 5x double barrel og(wifi x raskal og) in water last night going to drop 5 socal master kush s1 tonight and pop more fems to fill the veg tent up.

Got 2 whitefire clones and 2 motorbreath clones rooted and I plan on vegging them until I'm able to take clones from them..

Here's a pic of my flower tent right now.using my phones camera so pic isn't the best.






Strains in there are
Alien grapevine,lemon alien dawg, stardawg,starfighter, 2 clones unlabeled(stoner mistake), 2x hawgbreath x starfighter(starfighter dom) and 2x rare dankness og x2


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2013)

sick genetics over there!! how did u get rare dankness og? i wanted to grab the master s1s but sold out along with the double barrel og. good shit happening up in hrrrr


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (May 25, 2013)

the tent is looking good son.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 26, 2013)

V


greenghost420 said:


> sick genetics over there!! how did u get rare dankness og? i wanted to grab the master s1s but sold out along with the double barrel og. good shit happening up in hrrrr


the rare dankness og x2 were a test strain but out 5 seeds only 2 germinated so I didn't really document them because wasn't nothing to compare. The double barrfel I had for 2 years now figure I plant them looking for a gem.



Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> the tent is looking good son.


Yeah way better than last round with all them beans lol. Do you see the stardawg and how she is towering over everything?

I'm thinking its chem 4 dom with the way it gets the red branches like the clone.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 26, 2013)

ah i see. damn 2 out of 5, brutal! how do you germ your beans?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> ah i see. damn 2 out of 5, brutal! how do you germ your beans?


Yeah same thing I said.

I germinate seeds same way 5 years now. Just dump them in water for a day then place them in a damp paper towel until tails are long enough to plant.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 27, 2013)

i had to ask lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 2, 2013)

From left to right-lemon alien dawg, alien grapevine, stardawg


----------



## calicat (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey white I believe you mentioned in a different thread possibly that og rascal gear lately has a tendency to have herm tendencies. I was meaning to ask if those beans were regular or feminized. And your grow is moving along nicely kudos.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 2, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey white I believe you mentioned in a different thread possibly that og rascal gear lately has a tendency to have herm tendencies. I was meaning to ask if those beans were regular or feminized. And your grow is moving along nicely kudos.


Thanks!

Well recently a lot of reports of all his gear herming lately since he outsourced or whatever. But some still find fire in his pack. I'm running a wifi cut from my grow partner across the way and he has her performing really well along with some white romulans. If you decide to go with anything I would go with the whitefires or whitemasters.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 2, 2013)

These girls are really impressing me with the size on them in a 1 gallon bag of coco/perlite. Each of them are easily 3 feet tall as they are taller then the 3ft bamboo stakes I have to stake them up since now they are putting on the weight. The alien grapevine looks and smells impressive. Not really a fruity smell more a fuelly smell to my nose with a bit of fruit in there. Frost on mostly all the fan leave













Lemon alien dawg. She is a beauty but that's about it. Last time running her














Stardawg(lonestar) she is the biggest out the bunch and I'm so far happy with her.. she is frosting up nicely and if she fills in like I think and hope it does I will be very happy.





Top half





Bottom half


----------



## Juan0288 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lookin good bro, glad to hear the sisters are bouncing back


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jun 4, 2013)

what Juan said. ladies are looking extremely healthy, this should be a good run when it's all said and done.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

stardawg @60 days. My keeper lonestar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

View attachment 2740073stardawg @60 days. My keeper lonestar


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

my 2 tre sis females


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

2x sour tahoes


----------



## Juan0288 (Jul 17, 2013)

Looks dank bro, love me some chem haha. I saw u were off the depot, at least ur handle was deleted, what hpnd of u dnt mind me asking


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

Cali coin mix pack going 12/12


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

Juan0288 said:


> Looks dank bro, love me some chem haha. I saw u were off the depot, at least ur handle was deleted, what hpnd of u dnt mind me asking


Thanks man this one is everything I can ask for except bag appeal tbh.stinks,yields good and if it gets better then the lower branches I cut she will be knocking shit out


For the [email protected] time I needed a timeout


----------



## raiderman (Jul 17, 2013)

ns grow,looks great man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 17, 2013)

raiderman said:


> ns grow,looks great man.


Thanks for the kind words RM. Going to pop some more beans soon. Still trying to decide on what to add to the grow.


----------



## Juan0288 (Jul 23, 2013)

I feel u bro, it's all good I dnt mind watching shit rock out over here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2013)

Sour og





Tre sis









Sour og #1 n #2 and motorbreath#1 (back right corner)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2013)

Im still undecided on what to go with but 501st og will see the light. Just waiting to get my clones of stardawg into 1 gallon grow bags and get them in the veg tent.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 29, 2013)

1 half the tenttre sis pic taken yesterday coming up on 4weeks flowersour og#1 tre sis#2Motorbreath#1


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 30, 2013)

Kickass. Subbed up this is gonna get good...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> Kickass. Subbed up this is gonna get good...


Haha thanks for joining in. Things are getting fatter but I'm not really getting that smell of stank yet. Maybe I can smell it because I have a filter strapped up or they just really didn't kick in the smell yet..


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

lookin great.looks like a profitable grow.gettin good now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks raider hoping things continue on this road. Need to work out a few kinks and finish my upgrade and things will be set.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

damn son, everything is coming out very nicely. can't wait to seehow things finish up for you.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

The stardawg chopped and dried but my pics do no justice for it. I can sy 1 thing def a easy 2 zips per gallon and the smell is that stank. Can't waitto see how she do on a better run. 6 clones are about to hit 1 gallons coco when I get to the store or I might have to stick them in solo cups.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

well hit us with some dry nug shots then.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

5.jpg[/IMG]




with my phone cam it looks pretty bad and i didnt want to post it buthey whatever this shit is dank.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice shit man!


----------



## raiderman (Jul 30, 2013)

roll that doob up,give her a whirl..looks strong.rdr.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

them buds are looking very good. i don't know if it's from the trim job or not, but she looks to have a very good calyx to leaf ratio too.

i am taking cuts of the other 2 sometime between tonight and later this week (depends how quick the stems become hollow again) and can't wait to see how they do when the time comes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> them buds are looking very good. i don't know if it's from the trim job or not, but she looks to have a very good calyx to leaf ratio too.
> 
> i am taking cuts of the other 2 sometime between tonight and later this week (depends how quick the stems become hollow again) and can't wait to see how they do when the time comes.


Garden sheers are what i need to trim better but yes the calyx to leaf ratio on this girl is crazy i hopehe male is still doing his thing he might have to get duece bigalow male gigolo over here.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jul 30, 2013)

lol, yo, no bullshit, i got to check on dude, because the last time i'd seen him, he wasn't looking too good. i am hoping he's still alive or is willing to give up some clones to keep himself in the picture.

if not, you might have to reverse the best of the 3 to keep this line going in seed form.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> lol, yo, no bullshit, i got to check on dude, because the last time i'd seen him, he wasn't looking too good. i am hoping he's still alive or is willing to give up some clones to keep himself in the picture.
> 
> if not, you might have to reverse the best of the 3 to keep this line going in seed form.


The reversal crossed my mind along with going outside the box and using another topdawg strain cross


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jul 31, 2013)

I knew this one was going to get good soon lol... Bring it on, that bud looks DANK.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 31, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I knew this one was going to get good soon lol... Bring it on, that bud looks DANK.


Thanks, stardawg is DANK for sure. Going to see how she does on the next run coming with her since I got a big girl in 3 gallons of coco I'm hoping I double numbers at the least.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

Tre sis#1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

Sour tahoe#1





Sour tahoe#2





Motorbreath


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

Went ahead and put 501st og in water for a




soak hoping for good germination rate


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2013)

nice turtle... that's a red eared slider right.. I used to have one has a shorty


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

theexpress said:


> nice turtle... that's a red eared slider right.. I used to have one has a shorty


Yeah got that for my oldest son he is into the having pets phrase now.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 7, 2013)

Yo WBW wussup....

Those are some Dank-&-Delicious lookin buds you got....

The StarDawg are my favorite, but I can't figure out why..LoL


----------



## raiderman (Aug 7, 2013)

things lookin as good as expected,,their really blowin up good.rdr.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

jkahndb0 said:


> Yo WBW wussup....
> 
> Those are some Dank-&-Delicious lookin buds you got....
> 
> The StarDawg are my favorite, but I can't figure out why..LoL


 whats going on man? How are things with ya back uup n rolling?

Stardawg is my favorite so far too heavy yield of straight gas!.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

Mason8DF said:


> I'm also going to pop some beans.​


 whats you got poppinbg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 7, 2013)

raiderman said:


> things lookin as good as expected,,their really blowin up good.rdr.


Thanks rdr. Its looking the sour tahoes will be done before the tre sisters but everything looks to be on point.


----------



## jkahndb0 (Aug 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> whats going on man? How are things with ya back uup n rolling?
> 
> Stardawg is my favorite so far too heavy yield of straight gas!.


Yah everything is Gravy right now...
Got my first harvest in over a year comin up sept./oct....
The FireStarter is livin up to the hype...
(nd My Beans aint doin to bad neither...)


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 8, 2013)

OMG Sour Tahoe sounds EEEPPIIIICCCCC.... I'm kinda in love with the T.OG. I really dig the fat leaves like on pic no2, but I've started noticing that my faves usually have this longer and narrower leaf shape like pic 1. Very curious to see where that goes!


----------



## brimck325 (Aug 8, 2013)

nice work wyte!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Got 9/10 501st og to show tails will plant them today.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

*Subbn up....... want to see some 501og from MRD.They got some good strains from what ive read.
Beech*


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

501st the ghost og x? good luck,cant wait


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> *Subbn up....... want to see some 501og from MRD.They got some good strains from what ive read.
> Beech*


thanks for joining in. Yes rare has some nice x's. I ran the docs,Scotts and venom og and all turned out very nice. I'm running some docs og f2s I made from that run now they were just testers for me so I kept them small and flowering a couple out now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> 501st the ghost og x? good luck,cant wait


Nah its the Skywalker og cut x rd#1. Rugburn og which my grow partner put down to germ is ghost og cut x rd#1. Should be some "rare dank" in these here beans.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 10, 2013)

I want to run Scotts.......how did it compare to the others? Ever run the Taho og?
Beech


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> I want to run Scotts.......how did it compare to the others? Ever run the Taho og?
> Beech


Haha I'm a og head.. I ran the Tahoe og a couple years back best og plant from seed I ever had. Grew her around winter time so she had a nice purple coloring too not much but enough to see in the buds. The Scotts I had to chop aweek or 2 early because of powdery mildew but the buds that weren't affected tasted so damn good. I would sy tasted like the Tahoe but being it was chopped early I got to get back to a whole pack.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 10, 2013)

Busy resurrecting the Tahoe for my SoG. Ended the run a while ago, flipped the mommy 2 weeks back. Kept four clones but I'll be damned if I'm not turning each one into a fat mom. 
I haven't enjoyed bud this much since the NYCD I ran. Getting a camera soon I'm going to be flashing Tahoe Porn at everybody and their uncles lol. The mum is just going to look INSANE in another few weeks. 
Lemon Pledge, yum yum yum yum. 

I am also an OG freak of note, I shall be lurking here quite happily, anything that impresses a fellow OG head is going onto my shopping list for sure.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Got 9/10 501st og to show tails will plant them today.


damn son, you did better than me. 

the way it's looking, it looks like we might be down to 7 RugBurns. i got 8 to pop but one came out the shell all distorted (you remember i thought it was a twin) and just stopped growing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn son, you did better than me.
> 
> the way it's looking, it looks like we might be down to 7 RugBurns. i got 8 to pop but one came out the shell all distorted (you remember i thought it was a twin) and just stopped growing.


That lucky 7 hopefully works out for the best. Now you can sub in FEMS if needed to fill the void.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

you already know. or might just wait it out until we go on the Pisces run. what do you think?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> you already know. or might just wait it out until we go on the Pisces run. what do you think?


Wait it out then gives us both time to see what's next on the pop list.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

ok cool then.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

you guys already pick up that pisces gear? i need that master s1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

flower tent


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Sour tahoe#1


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> you guys already pick up that pisces gear? i need that master s1


between the 2 of us
socal master kush
Pk-91
Valley Dawg
Rom Haze
Rom Dawg
Candy Queen
Noreaster x Chem 91
Motor Breath
Kush Inc
Vic's High
Uber Dawg

and i got 2 packs of testers Pure Kush and Noreaster x King Valley OG.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

damn the whole catalog! im gonna have to find some shit you dont have so we can trade...


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

took advantage of the bogo few months back? lol


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> took advantage of the bogo few months back? lol


hahaha, you already know.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

i was gonna myself but the MK was sold out so i went GGG, shits been out of stock since lol been considering cali cons MK cross as well as raskals white massa. you guys a team over here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

Both got some good phenos to be found in them. I would go with the fire masters whenever they drop


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i was gonna myself but the MK was sold out so i went GGG, shits been out of stock since lol been considering cali cons MK cross as well as raskals white massa. you guys a team over here?


something like that. we spread love around here, if he has something that i like and is not running it atm, he shoot it my way and vice versa daddio.



wyteberrywidow said:


> Both got some good phenos to be found in them. I would go with the fire masters whenever they drop


yeah, definitely been waiting on those for sometime now. from what's been said, they are due to drop very soon.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

respect! teamwork is where its at! when youre at the top who you gonna share it with...gets lonely quick up there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 10, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> respect! teamwork is where its at! when youre at the top who you gonna share it with...gets lonely quick up there.


For some reason this came to my head reading this.[video=youtube;RubBzkZzpUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RubBzkZzpUA&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

nah fuck drake, this is what i was thinking reading this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5nZtPz7F18


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;z5nZtPz7F18]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5nZtPz7F18[/video]


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

while were talkin friends....[video=youtube;eFxG3Um6FYM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFxG3Um6FYM[/video]

my sig...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 10, 2013)

yeah that was my shit back in the day. i never knew he did a vid for this song.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 10, 2013)

not trying to say fuck drake either...lol meant fuck that...this was my shit and still is, shit is my bible. whole album is hot...no one raps about friendship!


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> All 13 tre sisters germinated and were put in rapid rooters and dome along with the tre sis I also germinated a fem pack of 818 headband aka sour og all 6 of those shot tails as well and were put in rapid rooters as well.
> 
> Since all the stardawgs were male I'm going to flower the best male out and collect pollen from it. Store it and save it for the best females I get out of the newly planted seeds.


Dang! That cross sounds like some legit smoke ahaha.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sour og
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wyteberrywidow said:


> 5.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wyteberrywidow said:


> Garden sheers are what i need to trim better but yes the calyx to leaf ratio on this girl is crazy i hopehe male is still doing his thing he might have to get duece bigalow male gigolo over here.





wyteberrywidow said:


> Tre sis#1





wyteberrywidow said:


> Went ahead and put 501st og in water for a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read through this whole thing and I couldn't give enough +rep man. Good shit, getting the NYC growing rep up, thats whats up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the thread growing. I'm trying to rep nyc with some NYC genes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 12, 2013)

501st og 9/10 surfacing.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 12, 2013)

be nice to get that skywalker og pheno! sounds like one of the better ogs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 13, 2013)

Hopefully out of the 9 I'm lucky enough o get a good representation of it. 

This round is going to be a fun one. Waiting on some beans to get here to start germinating and add them right in. I'm looking forward on making a couple of crosses as well as f2ing some strains and most importantly find a male for the stardawg I have.


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 13, 2013)

the star killer from rd should be nice too. mmmm stardawg crosses! drool yea even though i didnt get a fem cherry from gage i for 4 males and they all are reeking to high hell moving them from cloner to cups. some grew a node while cloning lol i did leave em in there a lil too long lol woopsie...


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 14, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 501st og 9/10 surfacing.


What soil do you use fam?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

Promix bx with myco(soiless) for seedlings then transplant to coco when they are ready.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 14, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Promix bx with myco(soiless) for seedlings then transplant to coco when they are ready.


You think I should use coco or like some fox farms ocean forest?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

Growingforpeace said:


> You think I should use coco or like some fox farms ocean forest?


Go with what works for you.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 14, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Go with what works for you.


Alright thanks man, got a lot of seed to fool with so i should be able to learn a lot lol, but you already knew that aha.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hopefully out of the 9 I'm lucky enough o get a good representation of it.
> 
> This round is going to be a fun one. Waiting on some beans to get here to start germinating and add them right in. I'm looking forward on making a couple of crosses as well as f2ing some strains and most importantly find a male for the stardawg I have.


What bean bank you go thru..........man i was looking and some are just way higher then others,on the same damn bean!!
Beech


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

The s33d depot.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Got a question, do think making seeds fems can harm the seeds,and cause issues with there genetics?
Beech


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Got a question, do think making seeds fems can harm the seeds,and cause issues with there genetics?
> Beech


My opinion and preference would be female x male as its more natural. But if you do FEMS the right way you should have little Hermie problems if any.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 14, 2013)

Dont do, I buy them,but seem to have issues more then not,if I just get the reg beans.
As you know most issues are grower related,probly just me or thinking that as the last batch of fems 
I had alot of issues,with them 1 because they sent me premies that were still green n yellow.
They did send me another pack free,after telling them they were not fully developed.
Beech


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh okay well yeah my experience with FEMS have been off and on. I had some good ones but I also had the bad. So I guess it brings out what's hidden in the genetics without a male present.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 15, 2013)

My 2 cents on that, you can take Fems from Soma Seeds and treat them like crap and they won't make a nanner. There's got to be a difference in methods people use to make them, and that must affect the end result. It's the only way breeders can become KNOWN for a way their fems behave, oh so-and-so's fems herm easily, so-and-so's not so much, and the other guy, well his fems are nice... It has to have something to do with method.

I find them a bit weird, kinda like Autos, the Bearded Ladies of the weed world. So I stick to good ol normal boy/girl bred seeds with normal offspring I can have fun with crossing out etc. Fems just ruin that fun. Anybody else find it odd how the only landrace that loves to herm naturally comes from Thailand?... LOL LOL LOL....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

Just dropped a 10 pack of commerce city kush from rare dankness. The 501st of only 9 up as I expected and are doing okay they are just seedlings so not much to report yet.


----------



## splakow (Aug 16, 2013)

Hey whyteberry what sort of numbers are u pulling with ur coco. This is my first coco run and the ladies are looking great. Nice and green without a single issue


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

splakow said:


> Hey whyteberry what sort of numbers are u pulling with ur coco. This is my first coco run and the ladies are looking great. Nice and green without a single issue


I'm still playing around with numbers but I can say with confidence I'm getting 1zip per gallon easily. When I switch to air pots I'm sure that will change tho.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 16, 2013)

I was so sceptical with coco, tried it out and it kicked my ass... Then I learned about the different grades, and the clones I tested the new mix in are KICKIN'!! I mean literally just leaping out their pots, it's pretty cool to watch 'em just GO. Took me forever to find the right stuff, South Africa is a bit (VERY) backwards when it comes to some (MOST) things. But yeah they're in a mix of about 80 percent short fibres, the rest is coir and slighlty bigger 'chips'.
Would be very interested to know your mixes or what brands you use so I can look it up and see what it's made of. The pyth stuff was horrible, but this is really working like nothing I've ever seen. Growing like great hydro plants but with soooo much less effort really.
Looking like a winner to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I was so sceptical with coco, tried it out and it kicked my ass... Then I learned about the different grades, and the clones I tested the new mix in are KICKIN'!! I mean literally just leaping out their pots, it's pretty cool to watch 'em just GO. Took me forever to find the right stuff, South Africa is a bit (VERY) backwards when it comes to some (MOST) things. But yeah they're in a mix of about 80 percent short fibres, the rest is coir and slighlty bigger 'chips'.
> Would be very interested to know your mixes or what brands you use so I can look it up and see iwhat it's made of. The pyth stuff was horrible, but this is really working like nothing I've ever seen. Growing like great hydro plants but with soooo much less effort really.
> Looking like a winner to me.


so far the mixes or brands I've tried were GH cocotek,hydro farm ? And botanicare cocogro all 5kg bales and the best is botanicare. GH and hf both even with a good rinse I've been losing a lot o plants don't know why. The botanicare seems to be the easiest for me


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm still playing around with numbers but I can say with confidence I'm getting 1zip per gallon easily. When I switch to air pots I'm sure that will change tho.


Dont use air pots, but use Smart pots for there ability to set in trays or soil, and I did notice a difference on the plus side in yield.
Beech


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info Mad Hamish. Ive heard a lot about coco definitely considering it for future grows. Going to start off with good ole' soil though. Going to make my own, its going to be pretty basic, just some 100% organic compost like 4 bucks a huge bag some perlite 5 bucks a bag, going to amend with blood meal, worm castings, and maybe some humus and some other benecifical bacteria and rooting hormones. All of it should cost 20 bucks but im going to have enough for a few grows. A big bag of ocean forest at my closest hydro was close to 30 bucks for a single bag . With bagged stuff worrying about quality is always an issue hopefully my homemade recipe works well though. Also using air pots. Peace


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 16, 2013)

Almost forgot pics or it didn't happen


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Aug 16, 2013)

Germ 80- 100p lol wonder how many they tested to get tht number..lol
Bet less than 50..
Beech


----------



## greenghost420 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice commerce should be good!


----------



## splakow (Aug 17, 2013)

Always had my eye on commerce I'm scirbed. Hope u find some dank


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 17, 2013)

Growingforpeace said:


> Thanks for the info Mad Hamish. Ive heard a lot about coco definitely considering it for future grows. Going to start off with good ole' soil though. Going to make my own, its going to be pretty basic, just some 100% organic compost like 4 bucks a huge bag some perlite 5 bucks a bag, going to amend with blood meal, worm castings, and maybe some humus and some other benecifical bacteria and rooting hormones. All of it should cost 20 bucks but im going to have enough for a few grows. A big bag of ocean forest at my closest hydro was close to 30 bucks for a single bag . With bagged stuff worrying about quality is always an issue hopefully my homemade recipe works well though. Also using air pots. Peace


 If you are going to go that route, you need to please remember to buffer your soil and cook it for at least 4 weeks, preferably 8. Without the lime you will have pH issues out the nose and it will kill all your bennies etc. As somebody that wants to try orgfanic growing, I can recommend this as a go-to thread, and GandalfdaGreen is one excellent fella, his results speak for themselves and if ever you are in a pinch or have any questions he will help you out FAST. He's run into every challenge organic can throw at you and dealt with them in spectacular fashion. No elitism on his thread either. Very cool:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html

Just compost and perlite... Not too sure about that, it will be VERY hot and that's not really a good thing. If you want to keep it simple, coco seems to be the one to be really open about it. 

And 30 USD for good soil is not bad at all, considering the time it takes for it to cook and the many other small variables that can affect your results. If you are making a start as you say, keep it simple I HIGHLY recommend it, get a good, no, GREAT bag of soil, it will serve you very well when cooking your own as you will have a benchmark to compare performance to which will lead to you producing better and better soil mixes...

Apologies for derailing the thread a bit :/


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2013)

Sharing knowledge is always good


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 17, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> If you are going to go that route, you need to please remember to buffer your soil and cook it for at least 4 weeks, preferably 8. Without the lime you will have pH issues out the nose and it will kill all your bennies etc. As somebody that wants to try orgfanic growing, I can recommend this as a go-to thread, and GandalfdaGreen is one excellent fella, his results speak for themselves and if ever you are in a pinch or have any questions he will help you out FAST. He's run into every challenge organic can throw at you and dealt with them in spectacular fashion. No elitism on his thread either. Very cool:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
> 
> ...


it's worth the 26$ for FF ocean forest and saves time..one downside i did see some white winged baby fly type insects (just a few, last bag) i was able to control however, didn't come from this grower had to be the FF and the bog that was in it..imo


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 19, 2013)

Any updates bro? Hows the commerce kush coming germination going?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 19, 2013)

Growingforpeace said:


> Any updates bro? Hows the commerce kush coming germination going?


10/10 split and shot tails planted all last night.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 20, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> 10/10 split and shot tails planted all last night.


Wow congrats man, a 100% germination rate, nice . Keep us updated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2013)

I usually wait until they have broke soil before doing the final count


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey wyte how is your whitedawg doing just out of curiosity? Ty in advance.


----------



## schuylaar (Aug 20, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I usually until they broke soil before doing the final count


i would feel jinxed counting before they broke..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2013)

calicat said:


> Hey wyte how is your whitedawg doing just out of curiosity? Ty in advance.


Not many germed and the ones that did stalled and died. Maybe 1 of these days ill buy some from a new drop or ill just try something else.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. I myself had a major setback with an array of beans due to heatwave. But actually was a blessing in disguise. Still pending 1 but had 3 Lucky Charms turn females. So basically eliminated the culling process later in the game. Hope your minor setback becomes a blessing in disguise as well.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2013)

calicat said:


> Sorry to hear that. I myself had a major setback with an array of beans due to heatwave. But actually was a blessing in disguise. Still pending 1 but had 3 Lucky Charms turn females. So basically eliminated the culling process later in the game. Hope your minor setback becomes a blessing in disguise as well.


Yeah summer is always trouble time for me but this one wasnt that bad. Soon i will be hanging a 400 hps in my small tent to flower 2 tents and make use of my double decker veg closet. Things should be looking up from here on ouit hopefully.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Sounds like a solid plan never grew in tents before they look cool and the amount of reflection you can get seems amazing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 20, 2013)

Im just prolonging the inevitable which is sealing that room for the sole purpose of flowering with 2200 watts. But that will come in time.


----------



## calicat (Aug 20, 2013)

Wooohoo that's double my juice in flower..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Aug 21, 2013)

Just kicked mine up to 1800 watts... It's getting quite bright in there. baseball cap and shades essential.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 21, 2013)

Sub'd up WB, glad you are doing great bro!

Peace
FM


----------



## Growingforpeace (Aug 22, 2013)

Excited to hear your bumping that wattage up soon! I'm going to start at 276 watts of cfl light, its not great but it will do for one or two plants. We all have to start somewhere.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 22, 2013)

Growingforpeace said:


> Excited to hear your bumping that wattage up soon! I'm going to start at 276 watts of cfl light, its not great but it will do for one or two plants. We all have to start somewhere.


If it suits you and works for you, then thats all that counts! Not only that but when you do start upgrading your lights you will appreciate it more, well at least I did.

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

9x501st og on the left and only 8 commerce city kush on the back right


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

Flowering tent is packed


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Aug 23, 2013)

Looking good man, that is going to be back with buds!

Peace
FM


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> so far the mixes or brands I've tried were GH cocotek,hydro farm ? And botanicare cocogro all 5kg bales and the best is botanicare. GH and hf both even with a good rinse I've been losing a lot o plants don't know why. The botanicare seems to be the easiest for me


yo, when i get this brand name down, i will inform everyone to stay away from it. at first i thought it was the plants acting up on me out of nowhere, but when i looked at the plants that was in GH coco, then looked at the ones in this other brand, i quickly identified the issue. shit is crazy because i put them in their final homes and have no choice but to ride it out.

also, Botanicare was the best i used so far. i have yet to try B'Cuz or Home and Garden brands, so can't compare, but could say i Botanicare has been the best that i've used thus far.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes botanicare is my firsy choice. I was gonna try the roots mix but ill just do that mix on my own with the cocogro.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes botanicare is my firsy choice. I was gonna try the roots mix but ill just do that mix on my own with the cocogro.


you talking about the roots organic coco mix?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah that one. The price is what threw me off tho id rather mix my own and have way more for the same price or even less. No stores around me carry the canna coco or house and garden so i would hjave to order it which i rather not.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Aug 23, 2013)

hmm, that's what i meant to say (canna coco).

but yeah, i seen that shit and went to buy it, unitl dude said $30 for half of what you'd get from a bale of coco.


----------



## Bear Country (Aug 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh okay well yeah my experience with FEMS have been off and on. I had some good ones but I also had the bad. So I guess it brings out what's hidden in the genetics without a male present.



I had a breeding project two years ago...I had all my females growing together in one outdoor patch. I wanted to make some seed of one strain so I harvested pollen from a male that was with 4 ladies miles away and brought some back to the sensi patch. I had all females from reg seed except 2 plants that were from fem seed. Well I brushed my two branches that i wanted to pollenate. Later on at harvest I noticed that the two fem seed plants caught some pollen....not allot but I ended up with about 60 or 70 beans on the feminized plants. 

I decided to grow them out this year and see what comes out of them. I planted 20 of those beans and ended up with 11 females. I took 6 outdoors and ran the other 5 indoors. The outdoor plants are already into flower and thus far not a single sign of hermie...looking good. The indoor crop is in week 7 of flower stage....with about 1 maybe 2 weeks left. I was inspecting the garden and found a couple of naners on two out of the 5 plants....just a couple of nanners....not hermie balls or nothing like that....figure its already week 7....pistils are already turned....trichs are turning milky....so this grow is just about done....

I figure it was a success because sometimes some strains will produce a few nanners when already into late flower. With a week left....there is no way those nanners can hurt the grow...there is just not enough time for it to drop pollen and make seed. Now I have to see how the outdoor girls finish up. If I see no nanners then I say the accidental pollination of those feminized plants was a success. Most breeders use STS or CS to make thier feminized seed these days...by using that method you have the same percentage of chance to get a hermie as if you had used a female from regular seed. Food for thought!


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 5, 2013)

Cmon bro! We want to see some updates! Lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 5, 2013)

Going to update soon sorry for the wait.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 5, 2013)

dont lie, your not sorry! update update update...pounding the table like hungry kids over here...


----------



## raiderman (Sep 5, 2013)

I see ya WBW.doubling the juice jus makes it sweeter.everything lookin timed in nsly my friend,,gotta go pick up some New York City diesel beans from a friend i'll be thinkin about ya up there in the Big Apple doin the grow.peace.Rdr.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 5, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> dont lie, your not sorry! update update update...pounding the table like hungry kids over here...


exactly....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)

Statdawg just getting started she ios going to be big if all goes well


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

Looking good bro, whats the cola on the bottom right of the pic?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)

Something from a cali conn mixed pack lol she is the best looker out of that pack


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)

Alright my seedlings are in the icu but should be back in shape soon kind of embarrassed to show pics but ill get them up.

Going to mix up fox farm happy frog and ocean forest with coco and some other additions and try doing organics for a bit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)

Also i would like to add and let everyone know that my grow partner will be throwing up his updates in here which im excited to see with the genetics we have Running going to be alot of stank haha.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 6, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright my seedlings are in the icu but should be back in shape soon kind of embarrassed to show pics but ill get them up.
> 
> Going to mix up fox farm happy frog and ocean forest with coco and some other additions and try doing organics for a bit.


What happened to them? Hope they are salvageable, although this plant we grow is a resilient mofo! Hope they make it!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 6, 2013)

they dont look that bad! i noticed solo cups suck for seeding stage. im about to switch to coco fiber cups and see how those do


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2013)

Those are not bad at all. I use party cups or egg crate for seedlings.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> they dont look that bad! i noticed solo cups suck for seeding stage. im about to switch to coco fiber cups and see how those do





F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Those are not bad at all. I use party cups or egg crate for seedlings.


I've always used party cups for seedlings it works out good for me i just see some seedlings lacking growth that others from the same pack are showing. I gave them a weak veg solution and imma see if i can get them in bigger homes in a couple of days.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> they dont look that bad! i noticed solo cups suck for seeding stage. im about to switch to coco fiber cups and see how those do


hating on party cup for seedling fail? ahahahahhahhahahaaaaahahhahhahaaaaahhhahahahahahahahaaaaa, seriously?


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Alright my seedlings are in the icu but should be back in shape soon kind of embarrassed to show pics but ill get them up.
> 
> Going to mix up fox farm happy frog and ocean forest with coco and some other additions and try doing organics for a bit.


 WBW, you know how to culture your own Lacto B? It helps with the coco seedlings as it controls all the ammonia created by the coco's natural slow composting process, and increases overall health by helping your mycos get the best food in the best form possible. Since using it I have had the most RAD looking seedlings, I will nip off to the tent tonight and get you pics of them now, but this is them at day 5 after germination, coco was Lacto B innoculated, with mycos and some forest microbes too: 













This girl was YELLOW the day before this picture. A quick transplant and innoc with Lacto B and other benes, and 24 hours later:







If you don't yet know how to culture your own let me know I'll PM you full instructions, easy as pie and takes 5 to 14 days...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Mh i have no idea and would appreciate any tips you have on this thank you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Mh i have no idea and would appreciate any tips you have on this thank you


 No worries bro, decided to post it on your thread so everybody can benefit: 

First off, Lacto Bacillii is nature's workhorse bacteria and the grower's best friend. Pretty much all the nasty shit is what this little germ helps us with, most significant is turning ammonia and other forms of nitrogen into odour-free and safe nitrates for out plants. As I mentioned it also aides your beneficial fungi, both in rhizosphere (around roots) as well as sprayed on the leaves, it makes HEALTHY plants, FAST.

How to harvest some: Get some brown rice, fill a bowl about 1/4 with rice and top up with water leaving a VERY CRUCIAL air-gap of around 1/3rd depth of the bowl, cover with a lid but LEAVE A GAP open. Leave in a cool place no higher than about 2 feet off the ground, this is where most of these microbes are living. 

At 25 degrees, it will take 3-5 days before your 'rice water' goes a bit milky in colour, with bits of fibre floating in it. It might have a bad smell too trust me on that, but this is good, it means your rice water is now microbe-rich. Next step is to isolate and culture the Lacto Bacillii.

Strain the rice-water, and add to a volume of milk 10 times to 20 times the volume of the rice water. Within 2 days you will notice 'curds' in the milk, and at a maximum of 7 days your curds will be floating on top of a yellow liquid. This yellow liquid is your PURE Lacto B culture in liquid form. Once again, try not to seal the milk completely while culturing. 

EDIT: The white globs of protein and fat that curd together can either be discarded completely, or added to your normal compost heap. Just strain the yellow liquid off. If a few spots of white curd come along, this is no problem really. 

Next step is to ensure the bacteria survive in culture form and keep multiplying, mix your yellow Lacto B SERUM to an equal part sugar-water. RAW UNREFINED sugar only, no bleached white sugar. Sugar Water should be mixed one part sugar to 3 parts water or even stronger. 

Mix your PURE Serum with your sugar-water, and you have completed all steps. Keep this mix at 25 degrees C (77F) max, or store in fridge.

For application, mix one part dilute serum to 20 parts water, and spray on leaves and topsoil. You can add some to your regular watering schedule in the same amounts, one part to 20. If going organic, a single innoculation will do, when going salt-based nutes add it with every pure watering. It does NOT burn nor tamper with your EC much. You cannot spray too much on your leaves, if you ever foliar-feed this is the best thing you can do for your plants. It really helps them 'digest' it all very nicely.

In combination with mycos like 'Great White' I think it is called, you will not believe your eyes. Trust me, do an A/B comparison on plants that have Lacto Bacillii treatments to ones that don't  

Coco can be a real bitch. Lacto B is our ally with coco growing. And even better when using True Living Soil 

All the best, this is a cheap amendment I feel all of us as growers can benefit from. And you might notice a huge reduction in bad moulds and other fungal diseases too, less mites, less aphids, and a more rapid response to changes in feed...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Very nice info there. So as long as its brown rice it should work?
Ill pick some up today because i know i don't have none.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Very nice info there. So as long as its brown rice it should work?
> Ill pick some up today because i know i don't have none.


 Far as the rice goes even white rice will work perfectly, it just takes longer thanks to the bleach in it, that's all. The key here is 'starch' really, microbe-food


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 7, 2013)

Those seedlings dont look to shabby! Everything looks good as usual. Cant wait to see the buds on the topdawgs. Thanks for the info Mad Hamish!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for the kid words I guess I was expecting more from them being they did sprout 2 weeks ago


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks for the kid words I guess I was expecting more from them being they did sprout 2 weeks ago


i'm convinced the more you grow, the more you expect from them and they are all different..when i held my first bag seed and thought "what if"..a google search and trip to the hydro store and that "what if" became reality in that i could grow my own.."me" a girl..couldn't believe i could REALLY grown my own and laughing all the while people around me looking for someone to buy from..and i had my own and was happy..but then came..as i became more involved going from 400W to 1400W..going from bag to beans with genetics..LST'ing..plant stands..for yield..liquids, solubles..3gal..no 5 gal..no 7 gal..20 gal..roots, roots and more roots..ahhhhh, the expectation of it all..

sometimes i wonder what happened to that girl who was happy with bagseed and a few zips of her own..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 7, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> No worries bro, decided to post it on your thread so everybody can benefit:
> 
> First off, Lacto Bacillii is nature's workhorse bacteria and the grower's best friend. Pretty much all the nasty shit is what this little germ helps us with, most significant is turning ammonia and other forms of nitrogen into odour-free and safe nitrates for out plants. As I mentioned it also aides your beneficial fungi, both in rhizosphere (around roots) as well as sprayed on the leaves, it makes HEALTHY plants, FAST.
> 
> ...


Excellent write MH, thanks for sharing your knowledge!!! I love learning

Peace
FM


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


>


they are perfectly fine for 2 weeks old..imo


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 7, 2013)

just to show you wyte #1 is CC GSC short tail 8/12 and look how small she is for 1 month old..ONE MONTH!!!!..#2, #3 and #4 are BB BC all 2 weeks old:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that i guess ill let them just grow and see what happens.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

As promised, the results of my treatment as follows, this was at 5 days:







And now at 9 days, bearing in mind they are about to get their FIRST feed as they are showing a huge hunger:







That's Coco and Lacto B ONLY. I forgot to add the mycos. Like I said, NO feeds yet, I will give them some this evening as I water the mycos in.

But check this out, Las Vegas Bubba Kush about 7 or 8 days ago, freshly transplanted:







Tonight she looks like this:







It's the Lacto B and compost tea that does this to a plant that fast  I am a total organic convert now. The results speak for themselves


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

I dont know but its looking like i will be using teas and other organic adds myself. From what im seeing plants love


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 7, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I dont know but its looking like i will be using teas and other organic adds myself. From what im seeing plants love


Its a game changer that's for sure mate. The living soil is as fast as hydro! I'll go look for some links to come share with you guys, I am a total believer and can only wish the same gorgeous plants for everybody, once you click onto it its easy as pie too. And much easier on the pocket! My old nute budget is now my bean budget


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

I like the sound of all that. Fresh has been telling me to start brewing teas and with what im hearing and seeing it's a must for me since i never tried it. The plants you just showed with the lacto b treatment just exploded that's what I like to see.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 7, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> hating on party cup for seedling fail? ahahahahhahhahahaaaaahahhahhahaaaaahhhahahahahahahahaaaaa, seriously?



i never said i failed. im actually doing good...you trolling me or what...seriously?





i just want to improve on what im doing at all times...​


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2013)

Okay those are doing pretty good in the cups


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

OK so I thought about what would be most useful, and I guess the best way is to follow somebody else doing it from Noob to Experienced. OK so Gandalf is no noob to growing, but this thread follows his experience with teas from the beginning pretty much, so it's a great springboard into it for experienced growers like yourself. The nice thing is how he keeps posting the most useful recipes as it goes along, and it really is a stellar bunch of people hanging out there too:

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html 

Then there's Rrog's thread, it's become bit of a monster thread but would b emy go-to place for any questions, it's a massive group of serious Organic heads and a KILLER good vibe, extremely helpful and passionate and supportive group of guys:

https://www.rollitup.org/michigan-patients/583341-so-who-here-growing-true.html


This last link is a .pdf for the book Teaming With Microbes. ABSOLUTELY ESSENTIAL READING! It will not take too long, I went over the most essential in less than a day in spare time. It is the real eye-opener, glorious explanations of the soil food web and gives us a handle on what is happening in there, why salt-based ferts are not nearly as good, mobile vs immobile elements, etc. It is a good idea to arm yourself with this knowledge before looking at a tea recipe or doing a soil cook, as it will give you the keys to understanding why each recipe is good, why to wait, why bubbling as opposed to boiling etc:

http://ge.tt/9LYCbnC/v/1

These were the SOLE RESOURCES I used to get my plants growing like they're on some kind of steroids. Bit of a journey, but worth every single step. And you guys get PERFECT soils for sale on the commercial market, unlike over here where I had to cook my first one for close on 6 weeks to get to see what it does. Fox Farm sounds like a great company to support, over here our soils are waaaaaay too sterile if it comes in a bag :/


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i never said i failed. im actually doing good...you trolling me or what...seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you said:



greenghost420 said:


> they dont look that bad! *i noticed solo cups suck for seeding stage.* im about to switch to coco fiber cups and see how those do


GG - i don't troll my friends, especially you..i do fuck with them from time to time..re-phrase "party cup fail"..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 8, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> GG - i don't troll my friends, especially you..i do fuck with them from time to time..re-phrase "party cup fail"..


 Taking the piss out of your buds every now and then is FUN LOL...


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 8, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK so I thought about what would be most useful, and I guess the best way is to follow somebody else doing it from Noob to Experienced. OK so Gandalf is no noob to growing, but this thread follows his experience with teas from the beginning pretty much, so it's a great springboard into it for experienced growers like yourself. The nice thing is how he keeps posting the most useful recipes as it goes along, and it really is a stellar bunch of people hanging out there too:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/organics/676040-total-noob-using-teas-i.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that! AWESOME READ!

Peace
FM


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2013)

i love a good jab! the over the top hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah threw me off.  i dont spar with women unless theyre girlie-men lol


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 8, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> i love a good jab! the over the top hahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah threw me off.  i dont spar with women unless theyre girlie-men lol


i wuv you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 9, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Thanks for sharing that! AWESOME READ!
> 
> Peace
> FM


 My pleasure mate! Anyhow, forgot to add the most important link. For you guys in the USA, to get your hands on all the goods you need at a low low price, check out www.kelp4less.com


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

Widow, what's good daddio?

been combing through the last few pages and it seems like a lot of good info has been passed around from some good folks in this thread; thanks to all for sharing such knowledge.

also got to admit with GreenGhost with seedlings in cups. 
don't get me wrong, i use them too, but have notice that if you don't allow a nice amount of runoff, shit can go bad real fast. 
i also like transplant them by day 10, from cups to quarter gallon pots, but being that i haven't had the best luck when leaving my babies/ladies with someone else and have some space issues where i'm currently keeping my young worlds, most are still in cups atvm.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

as Widow stated a page or 2 back, i will be updating through his thread (thanks a lot, good brother) until i get myself and grow area better situated. tbh, i will more than likely update in this thread from here on out than anywhere else. the only other threads that i started that will be updated are testers and my finish bud shot thread.

with no further ado, here's with good ol Fresh has been up to lately

*Noreaster x KVOG #'s 1,2,4 and 6
*
























*Pure Kush x KVOG #1*












*Valley Dawg 3*






these are not all of what's soon to hit the bloom room, but just the one's that are in the best shape of the bunch and looked decent enough to take a pic of. just to give you dudes an idea of what i've been going through during the summer and i guess plant sitters.
here's what they looked like not too long ago until i nursed most/almost all into decent enough shape.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah im just not having the best luck with things lately.. I need to tighten up some things and get things moving along smoothly. All the seedlings are now in 1 gallons of a soil/coco mix and will now be getting fed fox farm nutes and teas. I lost 3 c.c.k seedlings which leaves me at 6 cck and 8 501st og. Once these seedlings are past this tender stage I will be setting them up under a 400 to get them going.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

just to give you guys an idea of what i've been going through, here are a couple of current pics of when you leave you plants with plant sitters in the summer. keep in mind, the pics that you see above looked just like these before their current conditions. it took me about a month/month and a half to get them back into the shape that they're in now.
Star Dawg (in it's current condition)





Widow you remember when i showed you her when she started back recouping? well i moved locations and with that came a new plant sitter. even though dude is on top of things now, he wasn't in the very beginning and sent shit spiraling backwards to almost near death


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

Fresh You are more than welcome to update and carry out your log here in this thread. Its not a problem and glad we are working together on these projects.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah im just not having the best luck with things lately.. I need to tighten up some things and get things moving along smoothly. All the seedlings are now in 1 gallons of a soil/coco mix and will now be getting fed fox farm nutes and teas. I lost 3 c.c.k seedlings which leaves me at 6 cck and 8 501st og. Once these seedlings are past this tender stage I will be setting them up under a 400 to get them going.


yeah i feel you, i feel like that with some of the seedlings i have going on my end.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> just to give you guys an idea of what i've been going through, here are a couple of current pics of when you leave you plants with plant sitters in the summer. keep in mind, the pics that you see above looked just like these before their current conditions. it took me about a month/month and a half to get them back into the shape that they're in now.
> Star Dawg (in it's current condition)
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing this is a plant that can bounce back and good thing dude is getting ontop of things now. Yeah I remember her before and I see the damage that was done but trust me getting her in shape will be well worth it. She will yield arms.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 10, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> just to give you guys an idea of what i've been going through, here are a couple of current pics of when you leave you plants with plant sitters in the summer. keep in mind, the pics that you see above looked just like these before their current conditions. it took me about a month/month and a half to get them back into the shape that they're in now.
> Star Dawg (in it's current condition)
> 
> 
> ...


i hope you will get a new "sitter" next time you go on vacation..

EDIT: damn did he let her go way dry..he musta shit when he saw what he did..


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Good thing this is a plant that can bounce back and good thing dude is getting ontop of things now. Yeah I remember her before and I see the damage that was done but trust me getting her in shape will be well worth it. She will yield arms.


yeah, i be knowing. that's why i am still fighting the good fight with her and her sister. 



schuylaar said:


> i hope you will get a new "sitter" next time you go on vacation..
> 
> EDIT: damn did he let her go way dry..he musta shit when he saw what he did..


hey Schuylaar, i see you got a keen eye when it comes to diagnosing plant issues, because that's exactly what happened. it seemed like at the time the person couldn't tell when the coco went dry and no matter how many times i explained it to him, dude just couldn't get it at the time.
basically, i had to go over there everyday for like 2 wks and show him what coco looks like when it starts to go dry. 

as of now, i am just going to take more of active approach until dude gets a decent concept on how to keep and maintain the plants health. with that being the case, there should be a lot more updates in the very near future.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

She is amazing me even more then the first time


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

For those wondering thats 1x stardawg pictured. I predict a nioce yield on her.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 10, 2013)

Good lookin plants WW,yes they do look mesmorizing,hope mine do as well as these.peace.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2013)

Man with your 2ks running you got some nice pulls.


----------



## schuylaar (Sep 11, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is amazing me even more then the first time


it's nice when a girl can do that


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 11, 2013)

schuylaar said:


> it's nice when a girl can do that


My wife has been doing that for ten years  Yeah baby I chose just right, half angel and half little devil yum yum yum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 16, 2013)

The top half is 501st og bottom half is cck in pics


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Sep 17, 2013)

*Looks like your off and running...* Gl with the grow!
Beech


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

WB is this your first run with these strains?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

Yes on the seedlings. First time with them but im hoping not the last haha.


----------



## calicat (Sep 21, 2013)

Your stardawg is looking stellar man. I was tempting to get a clone from the Humboldt Patient Resource Center where the E-32 clone of Trainwreck was created at but I heard their cloners in the last 4 years have consistent mite and pm issues. Did not want to risk it. I'll either get some beans from TSD or wait for Bodhi's stardawg x instant kharma. Best of luck till you do the karate chop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks man and i have to say the stardawg is the "star" of the show def jump on them.


----------



## calicat (Sep 21, 2013)

Yw and oh well thought it was available still. It was last week. I snoozed I lost. Maybe it will go on auction there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 21, 2013)

Its always hard running a new strain at first, got to work out the kinks and shit. You know like figuring what it can and can not handle. Hope you have a great weekend WB!

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks fam its my bday so im trying to have fun


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

happy bday homie! bust down one of those 12 inch raws with some oil smeared thick...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 21, 2013)

happy BDAY, daddio.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2013)

She got too big for me and touched the cool tube a little damage was done














The rest are random from a cc mix pack


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 21, 2013)

jon jones gonna fuck shit up...


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

Happy B-day or belated prolly now. I forgot to ask you this query earlier. Did you happen to take representative cuts from your sexy stardawg? If so how is its rate of growth from clone? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 22, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Its always hard running a new strain at first, got to work out the kinks and shit. You know like figuring what it can and can not handle. Hope you have a great weekend WB!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Geez ain't that the TRUTH. The Tahoe is NOT digging the coco, everything else doing superfukinwell, but if I had to dose the Tahoe with more CaMg+ I might as well bloody dip them right in it. Really been busting my balls. almost want to scream at them 'So what bloody pH do you really like then, HUH?!' I'll get it. I'll get it. Loving he speed and ease of coco but the soil is really looking so much better. Wet-and-forget kinda stuff. But I NEED to figure out what they want in the coco man. It has become a quest of epic proportions, I won't give up until I find it. I never cook enough soil, rely on coco quite often to make up for that...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 22, 2013)

calicat said:


> Happy B-day or belated prolly now. I forgot to ask you this query earlier. Did you happen to take representative cuts from your sexy stardawg? If so how is its rate of growth from clone? Thanks in advance.


She is on her 3rd gen of cuts and growth is explosive.


----------



## calicat (Sep 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She is on her 3rd gen of cuts and growth is explosive.


That's exceptional feedback thanks again. Maybe a drive to Harborside in Oakland or Oaksterdam might be warranted .


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 22, 2013)

when i tried coco i had major calmg probs, lost my og clones due to it.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 22, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks fam its my bday so im trying to have fun


Happy Belated cuz! Hope you got turnt haha!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 22, 2013)

Oh shit, Happy B Day Bro!!! Hope you had a great one and many healthy more for you!!!

Damn Giants are killing me this year, 0-3, WTF???

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2013)

^^^^^and the super bowl is out here this year giants and jets would be great.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ^^^^^and the super bowl is out here this year giants and jets would be great.


Yeah and they probably wont even make the playoffs they suck right now


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

hahahaha jets.... go pats! keep burping that baby...lol


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 23, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ^^^^^and the super bowl is out here this year giants and jets would be great.


The Giants are playing like legit bums...


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 23, 2013)

go raiders for the night..


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 24, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> when i tried coco i had major calmg probs, lost my og clones due to it.


I'm getting tired if the stuff by now... Just need to cook double batches of soil. Coco also holds onto N after a couple of weeks. Total soil convert for my indoor and not looking back.


----------



## Illegal Wonder (Sep 24, 2013)

I had a hard time keeping up with calMag issues in Coco as well. I assumed a medium you treat like Hydro would pump out the results I wanted, apparently I wanted Organic feed in a soil medium....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ^^^^^and the super bowl is out here this year giants and jets would be great.


 lol yeah right....... I know Denver will be there.... who else... im hoping my 3-0 bears!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 24, 2013)

ima let it be known... my nigga j. cutler is gonna shine this year... we got the offensive line to finally protect him... we have always had the sickest defense and special teams... same with the run game.. we almost went to the super bowl on defense and special teams alone... now we got a q/b and we got offense.. look out for my bears jo... about to be 4-0 after we stomp Detroit... even doe Detroit lookin better this year


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 24, 2013)

denver isnt a guarantee, tho they do look good in these 1st weeks! nfc is tough call!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 25, 2013)

*Doc's OG*
very vigorous and smelly so far. all but 3 are 12-15" in 10 oz cups. no training on any of them, they just naturally branched out on their own. 


*RugBurn OG*
started out a lil rough, but are finally starting to come along. so far, 3 ladies have popped up along with a couple of males and a couple of unknowns. 


*Sour D* OG*

coming along as well. as you can see, i am having/had some issues with cal/mag with some plants from all x's. also, i've been without a ph pen for the last 2wks and ppm meter off and on for about a month. however, being that i have both back, they should be back to 100% shortly.

*Diesel Fire*
i took some pics and posted 2-3 days ago, but decided to take another set today to show how much their health have progressed in such a short amount of time.


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 25, 2013)

nice, some good gear! seems like cannaventure diesel fire came out good from what iv seen on the net. few people with herms but more people rocking shit out. nice rare dankness you got going...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 25, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> *Doc's OG*
> very vigorous and smelly so far. all but 3 are 12-15" in 10 oz cups. no training on any of them, they just naturally branched out on their own.
> View attachment 2836128View attachment 2836129View attachment 2836130View attachment 2836131View attachment 2836132View attachment 2836133View attachment 2836134View attachment 2836135View attachment 2836136View attachment 2836137
> 
> ...


 looking straight. What lights you veggin wittb


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Sep 26, 2013)

a bunch of cfl daylight bulbs.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 26, 2013)

Illegal Wonder said:


> I had a hard time keeping up with calMag issues in Coco as well. I assumed a medium you treat like Hydro would pump out the results I wanted, apparently I wanted Organic feed in a soil medium....


 RIGHT ON! Far as overall health goes, nothing's coming close to the Living Soil... My back is starting to hate me though... Moving another 'flow table out the flower room tonight...


----------



## Growingforpeace (Sep 26, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> a bunch of cfl daylight bulbs.


They have this crazy deal on amazon like two 105watt cfls 6500k for 19 bucks. I got a bunch.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 27, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> denver isnt a guarantee, tho they do look good in these 1st weeks! nfc is tough call!


 tell that shit to payton manning....


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> She got too big for me and touched the cool tube a little damage was done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin real ns up in there,got some fat tops goin on ,bet the place smells great,lol..i'm on day 36 struttin along..gotta rep one of the few old schoolers remaining.peace WBW.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 27, 2013)

Also Happy Birthday,better late than never.take care.rdr.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 1, 2013)

here are shots of some of the ladies that's about to go in. hopefully, by no later then next week, all will be in the next stage.

*Valley Dawg #3*
the only one of the 3 that i started some time ago. once the other 2 completely snap out of the trauma they've endured, i'll post them up.


*Noreaster x KVOG #6*


*Noreaster x KVOG #1*


*Noreaster x KVOG #3*


*Noreaster x KVOG #4*


*Noreaster x KVOG #2*


will post up the rest throughout the week.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking good my friend!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm slacking on getting them under more light I will tho soon enough.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 3, 2013)

im slacking hardcore. shits coming along overe here..


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 4, 2013)

How much light are you going to be using wb? Is it getting cold back east now???


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2013)

I was planning on using my 400 but can't do that yet still need a bulb for it.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was planning on using my 400 but can't do that yet still need a bulb for it.


 I've also hit some budget constraints all of a sudden. Makes it a bit hard eh. Times will change, though!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 6, 2013)

Mad Hamish said:


> I've also hit some budget constraints all of a sudden. Makes it a bit hard eh. Times will change, though!


We all hit that point but manage to find ourselves out of it! Hang in there and be positive, it will change for the better! Wish you the best

Peace
FM


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 6, 2013)

Winds of change are definitely blowing in the right direction! Thanks for the good vibes bro


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 7, 2013)

Shit speaking of winds, I am dealing with some heavy winds in my area, they call them Santa Ana Winds.


It didnt phase my beast though...
View attachment 2849972

Peace
FM


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Shit speaking of winds, I am dealing with some heavy winds in my area, they call them Santa Ana Winds.
> View attachment 2849971
> 
> It didnt phase my beast though...
> ...


 Well you must be proud of that huge bush you have there! Good job on the supports, using that wire mesh is nothing short of genius. I am definitely stealing your idea.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2013)

Lovely bush family..
Wish mine come out like that indoors lol


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 8, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lovely bush family..
> Wish mine come out like that indoors lol


Thanks for the kind words, appreciate it.

I do see a major improvements in you plants since the last pic. Looks like they are pulling through just fine now. I am glad for ya. I spent 12 hours yesterday chopping my outdoor and I didnt even get half way through yet! My neck, back and left hand is sore and I got at least another 12 hours of trimming today. 

Peace, back to trimming.

FM


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 8, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lovely bush family..
> Wish mine come out like that indoors lol


These girls are looking stellar! They've got that 'rue hue' of organics starting to do it's thing. Mark my words, a week or two and you will see the most lush greens and have yourself some big, fat, healthy and happy ladies! Looks like a spectacular run ahead. This is going to get EPIC.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2013)

I actually am digging the way they are looking with the fox farm soil/coco mix and fox faerm nutes. A lot easier when watering i don't have to add as much


----------



## Growingforpeace (Oct 8, 2013)

Yo wyteberry its looking nice homie. They look really healthy, ill upload some pics of mine later, one c99 popped its head out of the soil! They all looks nice, the older one got some serious heat stress but i translpanted into a bigger 1 gallon air pot and refocused the fan on it. I wanted to know what size pots you use for flower and the yield you pull in them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 8, 2013)

I use 1 gallons thru and was getting 1oz+ per plant. Which c99s the x or the f4s? Either should be getting more to pop.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Oct 8, 2013)

F4s and they should pop soon. Its only been a couple days.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 9, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I actually am digging the way they are looking with the fox farm soil/coco mix and fox faerm nutes. A lot easier when watering i don't have to add as much


 I was forced to cut some of my soil with extra coco too. Just like you I am really liking what is happening. Watch those roots, what happened with mine was needing to re-pot in 2/3 the time than usual with either soil or coco the way I ran it before. I've never seen roots quite as thick and healthy mate. I'm also feeling the love of a good soil with added coco. Seems to be a best-of-both scenario. Especially since the coco kicked my nuts in last time, epic fail. So I was thinking to myself 'Oh gods, please don't let this be a mistake but here goes...' Absolute WIN so far.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Oct 15, 2013)

How are the girls looking about now? Dont leave us hanging homie!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 16, 2013)

The stardawg is flopping everywhere needs to get cut gonna be putting the oil ones to flower.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 18, 2013)

pics pics pics pics, been over 10 days now bro!!!! Enjoy your weekend WB!

Peace
FM


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 19, 2013)

not in the best of shape, but good enough to be flowered out. once or right before the stretch stops, i plan on lollipopping so they should look much better by then.

*Nor'easter x KVOG #1*


*Nor'easter x KVOG #3*


*Nor'easter x KVOG #4*


*Nor'easter x KVOG #5*
still in recoup mode, but is soon to make it's debut sometime next week.


*Nor'easter x KVOG #6
*love the structure on this one. so far she seems to be the keeper of the bunch. she stinks, grows fast and is very sturdy. hopefully she smokes just as good as she looks.


*White Rom #1*


*Drunken Master* (redo)
the smoke wasn't anything to right home about, but being that i didn't nail it down the way i wanted to the last run, i felt it was only right that i do it over to get a better assessment. if i don't get it right this trip, i am just going to have to move on. 


*Alien Grape Vine
*soon to make her debut as well. don't grow as fast as i hoped she would, but from what i was told, she definitely stretches something nice in bloom. i am hoping she looks a lot better by the end of next wk and if so, she will fill a spot under the big bulb.


also soon to go in next wk. 

*Uber Dawg #1*


*Noreaster x Chem 91*


will post back up with the rest in few days or so.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 20, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> not in the best of shape, but good enough to be flowered out. once or right before the stretch stops, i plan on lollipopping so they should look much better by then.
> 
> *Nor'easter x KVOG #1*
> View attachment 2863714
> ...


Looking good man, whats KVOG? Also where do you get these crosses from? 

Peace
FM


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 21, 2013)

if i am not mistaken, it's king louis og x afghan og (sfv x afghani).


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 21, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> if i am not mistaken, it's king louis og x afghan og (sfv x afghani).


Are they crosses you made or is it from a breeder?

Peace
FM


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 21, 2013)

haha, i wish i had access to those type of clones. 

the man that made that cross would be, Jimmy, from Pisces genetics


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 23, 2013)

Its about time the Giants won a fucking game!

WB how are you doing bro, hope all is well! 

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2013)

Working hard trying to keep everything in check. Thanks for following along still ill get some shots of the lil ones tonight.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Working hard trying to keep everything in check. Thanks for following along still ill get some shots of the lil ones tonight.


Cool cool! How bout them Giants....wooohoooo 1 win!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2013)

On the news they were saying it was the kids strahan stomp that gave em good luck. They will need it for any playoff hopes.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Oct 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> On the news they were saying it was the kids strahan stomp that gave em good luck. They will need it for any playoff hopes.


I already accepted the fact we wont make the playoffs and hope they lose the rest of their games so we can draft high! I am off to scrape my pyrex dish, made a fresh batch of blonde crumble.

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2013)

Stardawg clone





some 501st og





















Some cck


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 29, 2013)

plants have bounced back nicely. from your and my experience, it seems rd beans aren't as vigorous as we were led to believe, damn those fans and brown nosers.

i took some shots before i flipped them, will post them up in a lil bit.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

*Sour D OG #'s 1,3,5,8* and *10*


*RugBurn OG #'s 1,4,5* and *6*


*Doc's OG #'s 4,5,6* and *9
*

*Loompa's Headband x Fire Og bx1 #'s 2,5,6,7* and *9*


*Diesel Fire #'s 1,2,3 *and* 5*


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 30, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> plants have bounced back nicely. from your and my experience, it seems rd beans aren't as vigorous as we were led to believe, damn those fans and brown nosers.
> 
> i took some shots before i flipped them, will post them up in a lil bit.


you ain't. Never lie


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

damn those loompas are beasting....nice! i was wondering how you guys felt about rd now a daze...first thread i thought of was this one and all the packs you guys are cracking! hope shit falls ur ways....


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 30, 2013)

my cannaventure pack seems to be a winner. i may grab another pack of flaming cookies at this restock. maybe...


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Oct 30, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> damn those loompas are beasting....nice! i was wondering how you guys felt about rd now a daze...first thread i thought of was this one and all the packs you guys are cracking! hope shit falls ur ways....


yeah, shit is crazy how things are turning out. however, all one can do is roll with the punches and hope for the best. luckily, i bought mostly all my rd stock during bogo's and not full price.


greenghost420 said:


> my cannaventure pack seems to be a winner. i may grab another pack of flaming cookies at this restock. maybe...


yeah that seems to be one of his winners that he rarely keeps in stock. 

i think he over did it with the last two drops and released too many strains that was never tested. the descriptions from most strains were way off and people started to see through CV bullshit. at that point, so many packs have been sold, with people having so many issues, he couldn't recoup everyone for their losses and straight deaded a lot of his customers. not only that, dude acquired a lot of his elite cuts on the humbug and released cuts without permission as well.

other than that, the diesel fires and loompa's headband x fire og are turning out better than i ever expected.


----------



## greenghost420 (Oct 31, 2013)

sounds like every company except bodhis has some integrity problems. tga seems str8 up as well...


----------



## Mad Hamish (Nov 1, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> sounds like every company except bodhis has some integrity problems. tga seems str8 up as well...


After my run in with CC, I make a point of rubbing shoulders with the breeders first. Vibe is important, character is going to extend to their work as it does with everybody. Bodhi - Right on, cool guy, good gear, not often you have a breeder pop onto your grow log and support the show, I am appreciating that gesture. Gage Green, right on, they've taken me in to make me feel like family. Dropping an extra pack along with testers 'to apologize for taking a while' even though they were curing the beans and I knew it too, that was stand-up character at work there. Breeder's Boutique has Hemlock on here, also a very cool and sharing character. Soma still replies to all emails with patience and a great vibe too. These are the kind if people I will support from now on, I know they've got my back.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Nov 4, 2013)

day 1

3 docs
3 sour d og
1 tangerine trainwreck haze
2 delusional og
1 pure kush x kvog
2 rugburn og
4 loompa's hb x fire og bx


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like there is going to be a tent full soon. Really looking forward to hear how those loompa hb x do.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Nov 4, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like there is going to be a tent full soon. Really looking forward to hear how those loompa hb x do.


yeah, i really wasn't even thinking or looking at the space as i was packing them in; now that i look at the pic, it's looking like it might get overcrowded 3-4 wks now. 

i will more than likely strip each pheno down to 2-4 mains and staked them to ensure better light penetration.

definitely looking forward to the looma hb x more than anything that's in that tent right now. this x looks very promising atm, seems to have it all, and would be a shame if at least one of them doesn't make the cut.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Nov 15, 2013)

Widow, what's good son? when you are you going to hit us with an update? definitely looking forward to hearing what you think about the rd beans with your second round with their gear.

i know you said the first run was stellar, but got to admit, from the looks of things, their latest beans hasn't been too great to say the least. don't get me wrong, they're growing but no where near the rate one would expect from og's, diesel's and chem's.

with that being said, here's a quick look on what they're looking like on day 10 of bloom:
*Loompa's Headband x Fire OG bx*---> #'s 2,5 and 7.


*Sour D og-*--> #'s 1,5 and 10


Doc's OG---> #'s 5,6 and 9


Rugburn OG---> #'s 1 and 5


Tangerine Trainwreck Haze


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

The bill in New York baby let's go recreational use in ny!!!!! Can't wait


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

Since switching to organics or mostly organic nutrients I found some plants didn't like it like the Chem 4 crosses. So I've been trying to get the good ones in shape got clones of standard and popped a pack of o.s.d. and I should be throwing up some shots today


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

If shit goes down i might be moving asap lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

What are the plants doing when you switched? How are they showing you they dont like it?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> What are the plants doing when you switched? How are they showing you they dont like it?


The 5 1st got the nasty claw happening on mostly all of them and most cck are male


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2013)

calmag my dude^^^^


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

i switched from foxfarms grobig to the general organics biogrow and plants didnt like it, some nasty claws. yours look like a defficiency, calmg for sure but the middle leaves dieing off could be something else. what were you feeding and what did you switch too? could be lockout also. can you test runoff?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

G.o. box from fox farms trio


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

It's funny to me because the star dawg and the cck love it but not the 501st seems very sensitive and I'm not giving more than 5 ml of a product


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

i havent been measuring for awhile but i wish i did. low ppms from this "organic" product should not fucking harm seedlings never mind make my flowering plants claw up. with foxfarms i will feed then water for 10 days then feed. great results this way. i guess i shouldnt say that biogrow is the culprit cause it was mixed with beastie bloomz. but damn! did you measure the ppms? i went with like 1000 ppms which is like 15 mls i think lol foxfarm i use the same around the same with no burn. go figure lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

No I don't have a ppm ever something that is on the wishlist when I do my upgrade in a week or 2


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

i would flush em real good and hit em with some molasses.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

iv been using super soil without the food ingredients with super frosty results. whats your mix being used here?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

Osd in the cups and 2 kush Inc getting cracking


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> iv been using super soil without the food ingredients with super frosty results. whats your mix being used here?


5 ml of the whole g.o. box except the bloom food. I still have some grow big and tiger bloom I'll just finish vegging them with. The last time I fed them was about a week ago they have been on straight water


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

my next stardawg to put to flower gonna transplant her into 3 gallon bag let her spread her wings first.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

u running coco perlite?


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 12, 2013)

gotta go back thru your thread to check out some stardawg nug, i cant wait for another cycle lol whats kush inc?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> u running coco perlite?


No now it's switched to mostly ocean forest, happy frog and a little bit of coco.


greenghost420 said:


> gotta go back thru your thread to check out some stardawg nug, i cant wait for another cycle lol whats kush inc?


yes the stardawg has been a real treat to grow. My last harvest of a qp in a 3 gallon with the arms falling everywhere I know she can yield on top of it being some fire.

Kush Inc is another thing from fresh. It's sfv og x so Cal masterkush


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;n8cqpRPGmVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=n8cqpRPGmVw[/video]

pic 1 post 304 an 333


----------



## theexpress (Dec 12, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> [video=youtube;n8cqpRPGmVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=n8cqpRPGmVw[/video]
> 
> pic 1 post 304


lol I tried to tell that brother........ were u been at with ur old ass?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 12, 2013)

big problems on home front

old is not so bad 
once my mama said to me boy dont get old 
i looked and laughed 
cause there is only one alternative dat is to die an im not doin dat no time soon 

ha ill be 64 next month 
i hope yall make it dat far 

im goin to be here till bout 95 per convos wit my creator 
i should be good an tired by den 
when autopsy cut me open smoke will come out ha ah ha ha 


wont be outa seeds dough




plant on da far right PH an top an bottom left 
post 322


I N I


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks for the insights fellas got to do some feeding switch ups it seems


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2013)

nah get yoself a PH meter i read sumwhere dat you did not have one 
A MUST HAVE 
for water an for foodmixes 

an sum magniesum or cal mag 
an all will be on auto pilot again 

PH will show first in leaves 

sum get nurvous dont want any bad shows

to me leaves themself not important i dont smoke them 
but they mirror the health of da plant


I N I





Spress 
you make it like callin me old is like callin me a bad name 
dont bother me im proud to be old 
no one knew my age till i started blurting it out a year ago caling myself da old man
not ashamed of it 
once Richard Prior said " you dont get old by being no fool"

a lot of young educated fools lurkin about 

*I*


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nah get yoself a PH meter i read sumwhere dat you did not have one
> A MUST HAVE
> for water an for foodmixes
> 
> ...


nawwwwww... it aint like that..... ur my favorite old crazy Jamaican... I wish u the best


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> nah get yoself a PH meter i read sumwhere dat you did not have one
> A MUST HAVE
> for water an for foodmixes
> 
> ...


I have a ph meter not a ppm meter. My next meter that I get is the blue lab ph/ppm combo meter. Right now I have 2-mukwaukee 600 ph pens they been okay besides the calibration screw stripping because it's plastic.

And being I switched mediums from coco to do ocean forest I started light with the nutes. But I have a bunch of additives in the g.o. box so the Calmar will be added next feed


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2013)

spress -- yeah the jamaican part of north carolina ha 

wb -- i did not recall all to clearly - scuse me gluckwitum

I N I


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 13, 2013)

with ocean forest and happy from i wouldnt feed for up too a month, just cal mg. did u feed right away?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 13, 2013)

greenghost420 said:


> with ocean forest and happy from i wouldnt feed for up too a month, just cal mg. did u feed right away?


No I was waiting because I figured enough nutrients in the soil. I'll get it fixed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2013)

Got some beans in the oven almost done now
501st og X commerce city kush





Along with the same male to stardawg




and commerce city kush f2s


----------



## theexpress (Dec 15, 2013)

I like that purpleing in the first pic whyte...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2013)

Temps are low 70s now so it might be the temps helping. I know they all smell good as hell.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 16, 2013)

I wish you would take them out of the tent from under the hps and take a pic in better lighting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha next time. I'm still trying to work this phone's camera


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 17, 2013)

What is GO Box? Genral Organics?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 17, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> What is GO Box? Genral Organics?


yes its basically 16oz of bio thrive grow and bloom then 8oz of all the additives. I bought it to try it out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy holidays to the rollitup fam. Be safe people.


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 24, 2013)

happy holidaze, hope you stay puft!


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

Was wondering about updates on your thread wyte. Happy yuletide season for you and your family.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2013)

calicat said:


> Was wondering about updates on your thread wyte. Happy yuletide season for you and your family.


Gonna post some pics up tonight of how things are going. Also waiting for some new arrivals to come in for the new year grow


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

Dwezelitsame said:


> [video=youtube;n8cqpRPGmVw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=n8cqpRPGmVw[/video]
> 
> pic 1 post 304 an 333


no disrespect, but there's no way in hell purple stems and streaking are from magnesium. purple stems, petioles and/or veins stems from a phosphorous deficiency or ph lockout. 

if you're having mag issues, it's either from not enough of it or ph isn't in range to absorb it.

from the look of the plant in the video, that plant looks like it's suffering from a lockout.


----------



## calicat (Dec 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Gonna post some pics up tonight of how things are going. Also waiting for some new arrivals to come in for the new year grow


What ya getting? Oh and gratz that NY might have a chance on legalization too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2013)

calicat said:


> What ya getting? Oh and gratz that NY might have a chance on legalization too.


I'm hoping it happens we sure need some Type of medical here.
As far as what's popping for the new year should be a upgrade with the room itself. Switching my veg light and tent to a bigger one and a bigger flower tent. Going to be running some selected clones(not sure on all yet) and some flaming cookies along with my stardawg and maybe some beans I made


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2013)

What's the deal fresh.. drop some bud shots of those ladies


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What's the deal fresh.. drop some of those ladies


yo, Widow, same ol same ol. good to see you've been keeping the thread alive and have things back on track. 

i definitely got some shots for you and the rest of the people that has continuously shown your thread some love.

before i proceed, i must state that this isn't no where near my best run. too many problems, i mean to the point i really gave serious thought as to whether i should scraped them or not. however, i got over the fact that i must make the best out of the situation and kept things going.

hope you don't mind, this is going to be a big update that has been long overdue. i believe these were taking on day 51.

*Sour D OG #1*
the densest of the 3 that went into flower and overall pick at the moment. from the looks of things, i would say this pheno is an even split of the mother and father. she reeks of sour and has the density of the og. looks like another 10 to 14 days before she is completely done.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

*Sour D #10*
doesn't smell as intense as the #1, nor is she as dense, but is coming along nicely.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

*Pure Kush x KVOG #2
*definitely one of my favorite x's atm. she grows fast, strong and sturdy in veg and produces rock hard nugs, that smells of earthy,cherry og. the #1 was just as beautiful as well, maybe even better, but due to an unexperienced hand of my partner, she wasn't pic worthy for this session.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 24, 2013)

will post some more shots up when i get back.

also, happy holidays to everyone as well.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Loompa Headband x Fire OG bx #2*
can't lie, this x has definitely turned out much better than i expected. ran into some difficulties while growing these out and they're still going strong. nugs are very solid for this stage of bloom, smells of strong lemon-lime and haze (i don't know where those terpenes came from, definitely not as advertised), not reminiscence of diesel or og at all and looks to be the best yielder of this run.
she's still pushing out white hairs and packing it on, judging by looks, she should be done anywhere between the 63-67 day mark.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

I can't even pick a favorite after all those shots but I'm gonna go on a limb and say the pk x kvog is stunning along with the heavy stacked loompa hb x


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Of course I don't mind this is your thread just as well as mine. Post up all you need.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Loompa Headband x Fire OG bx #5*
this pheno i like to call the "monster pheno". the last time i check, she was standing at 5'+ tall in 5 liters of coco. she, just like her sisters, are strong and vigorous growers. i am not sure if you can tell from the pics, but i broke a 14" top by accident and she took that shit like a champ.
smells are the same on all 3, but not as dense. she's pushing out more and more white hairs, while gaining some density, each day and looks to finish around the 10-11 (more closer to 11)wk mark period.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I can't even pick a favorite after all those shots but I'm gonna go on a limb and say the pk x kvog is stunning along with the heavy stacked loompa hb x


i'll have some goodies for you to sort through, hopefully by the new year or shortly after.




wyteberrywidow said:


> Of course I don't mind this is your thread just as well as mine. Post up all you need.


thanks, good brother.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Loompa Headband x Fire OG bx #9
*this one seems to be the in between pheno. she looks to finish around the 10 wk period.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Looks like some heavy fuego. Just seeing them stacked like that with time left for them to still bud is crazy those 1k really aren't a joke.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*RugBurn OG #5*
thanks to the good brother, i was able to get these going shortly after he passed them off to me. out of the 2 females i decided to flower, this turned out to be the better of the 2. actually, she turned out to be a lot better than i expected. from the start, most of the pack produced nothing short of runts and mutants and she is one of the 2 that grew out of it and looks to produce some nice solid nuggetry.
thanks goodness that i tend to show mercy on these hoes, because if this was Widow, i am pretty sure they would've been got the boot. lol.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looks like some heavy fuego. Just seeing them stacked like that with time left for them to still bud is crazy those 1k really aren't a joke.


who you telling. yo, i made the big mistake of not pre charging the coco when i filled the rest of the pots and most of them have not recoup from it since. at one point, i really thought of scrapping everything and just start over. luckily i didn't because i definitely would have regretted it in the long run.

and from the one run i had with a 600, i would definitely suggest to anyone to go with a 1k over a 600w any day of the year.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Doc's OG #5
*really don't have anything good to say about this particular pheno. i know this run isn't anywhere near perfect, but ime, she just isn't going to make the cut. other than smell, she really doesn't have anything going for her. from my experience, looks, smells with little to no density just doesn't just cut it. 
from the look of the plant one would think that she is fairly dense or dense enough that stakes are needed, but that is far from the case. she needs stakes to hold herself up period, with or without buds.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Doc's OG #6*
this seems to be the in between pheno of the 3. buds are not as dense as the #9, but no where near as soft as the #5. not too sure how this one is going to turn out, but definitely deserve another run before scrapping.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Doc's OG #9*
the best of the 3 by far. not as frosty as the other two, but the nugs are very dense and mature from top to bottom, very nice smelling and looks to produce the best of the 3. all 3 will get the chop around the 66 day mark.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes she's looking good. How does she smell? The smoke is what I'm looking forward to hearing about at least 1 keeper a pack.(the rugburn)
P.s.- loving the update!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Goji OG x Pestilence (Delusion OG) #1*
this is another x that has caught my eye. even though the buds aren't as huge as some, i believe the density will make up for it. very nice smells (fruity), along with some nice tric production to compliment her and her sister. 
this one looks to go 8 wks (or a couple days sooner), but will take her to day 60 to ensure she's flushed properly. 
like i mentioned earlier, i had some difficulties and you definitely can see it in her leaves.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes she's looking good. How does she smell? The smoke is what I'm looking forward to hearing about at least 1 keeper a pack.(the rugburn)
> P.s.- loving the update!


you'll find out just as they dry. hopefully, they'll be ready to puff on by the first wk of January. i'll have the mom ready for you shortly.

thanks for showing the love as well.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

*Goji OG x Pestilence (Delusional OG) #6*
here's the sister that went in with the #1. she's very solid (just as solid as the #1), frostier and looks like she's going to out out yield her sibling when all is said and done. ultimately, she doesn't stretch that much and unfortunately will not make the cut because of it.
she also looks to finish around the 10 wk mark.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> you'll find out just as they dry. hopefully, they'll be ready to puff on by the first wk of January. i'll have the mom ready for you shortly.
> 
> thanks for showing the love as well.


Likewise!!!
That delusional og looks like a goji og and from the sounds of the smell I think it's leaning that way


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Likewise!!!
> That delusional og looks like a goji og and from the sounds of the smell I think it's leaning that way


haha, i told Ink the same thing. i also told him about my experience with Goji and really don't have high hopes for this x in particular. however, being that these are testers i don't mind running them.

oh yeah, sharp eye you got there too.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

yo, forgot to tell you. i found a very sour leaner in the sour d og's. shit is 48" and still growing in 6 liters of coco. definitely will have that on deck for you when the time comes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 25, 2013)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> yo, forgot to tell you. i found a very sour leaner in the sour d og's. shit is 48" and still growing in 6 liters of coco. definitely will have that on deck for you when the time comes.


! They all finishing up in that size pot? 10-11 week window? I'm definitely picking up a bigger tent for all the sour keepers! Hopefully these 8 original sour diesel seedlings are able to produce something worthy of adding to the stable. Need to get the keeper stable up.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Dec 25, 2013)

yes, all in 6lt pots. 
going into bloom, they all were in those same pots, but not completely filled (only 5 liters at that time). about 10-13 days in, i filled the rest of the pots (all except the lhb x fire og #5) with 1 liter of coco and left them to go from there.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 25, 2013)

WBW Wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas! Be safe and enjoy the holidays!!!

Peace
FM


----------



## raiderman (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas WBW.hope all is goin well for yu and yure family this holiday season..thot I'd share a pic of the NYCD.6 days in.best of the crop,2nd pic gorilla grape.peace.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2013)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> WBW Wish you and your family a very Merry Christmas! Be safe and enjoy the holidays!!!
> 
> Peace
> FM





raiderman said:


> Merry Christmas WBW.hope all is goin well for yu and yure family this holiday season..thot I'd share a pic of the NYCD.6 days in.best of the crop,2nd pic gorilla grape.peace.


Same to you guys and family too..


----------



## greenghost420 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice plants fresh


----------



## CannaCole (Dec 28, 2013)

Subscribed. I'm on the East Coast...maybe I'll try out some Topdawg...lived in NYC for almost a decade


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Dec 28, 2013)

CannaCole said:


> Subscribed. I'm on the East Coast...maybe I'll try out some Topdawg...lived in NYC for almost a decade


I am originally from Jersey but when I was in the Navy I was a recruiter in Bay Ridge Brooklyn. I loved those years in the military! 

Peace and welcome to RIU!

FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year peeps!
Of course with a new year its new things so I'm getting things situated with my upgrade and looking at what to pop. 

In flower I have 6 plants in the tent now chopped 2 501st og that were pollinated and the seeds are looking mighty fine(buds still drying)




star dawn I put into flower Christmas day.




commerce city kush2. This one smells nice and frosting up good too.
Stardawg









she has about 3 more weeks maybe 4. I put her to flower nov 17. She is also pollinated by the cck male.
The other cck female I have this one is housing the f2s


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

501st bud shot with seeds


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Very nice work bro, Happy New Years to you too!

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Very nice work bro, Happy New Years to you too!
> 
> Peace
> FM


Thanks! I'm trying even tho I had my little my mishaps with some of the girls these seem to be pulling thru nicely. I hope the new cross holds some gems in it.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thanks! I'm trying even tho I had my little my mishaps with some of the girls these seem to be pulling thru nicely. I hope the new cross holds some gems in it.


Its always exciting for me when I make new crosses and grow them out. I am sure you got some stellar gems there bro!


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 1, 2014)

shits looking good! keep up that work.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

nice grow bro i always was wondering about that comm city


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> nice grow bro i always was wondering about that comm city


Out of 10 planted 8 came up and 6 were male numbers sucked. Hopefully these 2 are as good as they look and smell.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

i know dont that shit suck, that why sometimes i just do all fem grows


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 1, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i know dont that shit suck, that why sometimes i just do all fem grows


yeah I was hoping for a couple more females between the 2 crosses but only 6 or 7 females out of 15-16 seeds that did germinate. 

My next run hopefully goes better and I should be running some cuts old and new looking for keepers.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Jan 1, 2014)

good shit wish u luck


----------



## calicat (Jan 1, 2014)

Looking good wyte as always. Good luck with your new projects.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Stardawg @ 7 weeks. I'm thinking 2 more weeks until she gets the chop @9 weeks.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Commerce city kush 2 different phenom
Pheno#1









Pheno#2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2014)

Just put the 400 hps in the veg tent for now. I'm thinking about trying out a led light for the veg tent don't know which one yet.
Osd seedlings under 400 along with some stardawg clones not pictured.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 5, 2014)

Have you seen the 2014 Area 51 panels? All white LED, the spectrum analysis on them looks better than anything I have ever seen. Mate of mine is rockin' 2 of them right now, original plan was to supplement his 600, ends up these things are bright as fuk. I am very impressed. Pricey but it seems worth every dime when you consider power savings and the fact the bulbs last so long.

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Have you seen the 2014 Area 51 panels? All white LED, the spectrum analysis on them looks better than anything I have ever seen. Mate of mine is rockin' 2 of them right now, original plan was to supplement his 600, ends up these things are bright as fuk. I am very impressed. Pricey but it seems worth every dime when you consider power savings and the fact the bulbs last so long.
> 
> Lookin' good bro!


Yeah that's 1 of my choices. The other is a California light works solar flare supposedly just as good as area 51


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 5, 2014)

Heard you guys got some serious snow out there! Plants are looking Kush bro! Very nice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Heard you guys got some serious snow out there! Plants are looking Kush bro! Very nice


Yeah some sort of blizzard. The roads still look a bit ugly but it's clearing up for the most part.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2014)

So its looking like New York will be the 21st state to allow medical marijuana. A good push in the right direction.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jan 6, 2014)

Kindve stumbled upon this with some digging, great looking area bruv, ill be running through a bit updating myself on what your system consists of.

As for the Area 51's, they are hands down the QUIETEST panel I have owned, not to mention the intensity inside the specified footprints. I have an SGS and love the WR combo, not quite sold on AW, and I like the tighter lenses, but they upgraded those emitters for a reason so every man to their own. Going through panel to panel (Hydro Hut, Spectras, A51, and now Apache Tech), Area 51 for Stealth/Power, and Apache for raw Power and UL Certifications

A shop near me is running the Bloom SS200 in a quarter of their 4x8', lights a solid 2x2 but I would imagine numbers are still low 200's at the edge (umol)

Im subbed up if you keep the ride going, Cheers grower.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2014)

Scotch089 said:


> Kindve stumbled upon this with some digging, great looking area bruv, ill be running through a bit updating myself on what your system consists of.
> 
> As for the Area 51's, they are hands down the QUIETEST panel I have owned, not to mention the intensity inside the specified footprints. I have an SGS and love the WR combo, not quite sold on AW, and I like the tighter lenses, but they upgraded those emitters for a reason so every man to their own. Going through panel to panel (Hydro Hut, Spectras, A51, and now Apache Tech), Area 51 for Stealth/Power, and Apache for raw Power and UL Certifications
> 
> ...


Thanks for joining and for the input. I think my mind is set on the the area 51 panel. From the reviews I've heard and grows I've seen I think it will fit perfect where I want it. The plus is not as much wattage so I'll be able do other things as well.


----------



## Scotch089 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hell yea, which one did you get? I like the lower draw on the SGS over the XT-e panel, and then you can actually use the Spectrum Switch instead of a just a Dimmer. 

All white obviously works, look at MH, HPS, CMh yada yada... but I think there is definitely a trend w/ the White:Red combo, Apache has KEPT that spectrum for 5+ years, 



Now check the SPD's

 (1. AT, 2. SGS)


All White Modes

View attachment 2953962 (1. SGS, 2. AT 3. XGS)

Sorry man dont mean to jack, do you have the single 2x4 tent that you used for veg or do you have another area?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm shooting for the sgs160


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> So its looking like New York will be the 21st state to allow medical marijuana. A good push in the right direction.


I haven't been following it as we've always been let down in the past. 
How is it looking currently? I hope well. Although depending on how it goes, I wonder if people will rush out to get a card or just continue doing what they are now. It can be quite expensive to buy weed legally compared to illegally and depending on how fast it gets up and running people could be rushing their first batches and it could be poopish rushed weed just to get sales going.

On another note...
Nice look plants, I can never get that many trichomes on the edge of leafs like most do.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 7, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> I haven't been following it as we've always been let down in the past.
> How is it looking currently? I hope well. Although depending on how it goes, I wonder if people will rush out to get a card or just continue doing what they are now. It can be quite expensive to buy weed legally compared to illegally and depending on how fast it gets up and running people could be rushing their first batches and it could be poopish rushed weed just to get sales going.
> 
> On another note...
> Nice look plants, I can never get that many trichomes on the edge of leafs like most do.


Gov. Coumo is taking matters into his own hands and pulling a power move (executive order) to allow mmj. Only 20 hospitals will be able to distribute thru the whole state of ny. Lol people will continue to do it illegally for the fact coumo is only doing it for serious medical issues aids, cancer ect. I think cuomo is doing this so we won't get approved for full recreational use like the way we were going.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQqQIwAA&url=http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/05/us/new-york-medical-marijuana/&ei=VUPMUtO2CePisASCvYDADQ&usg=AFQjCNGmyjBeLja_45DsepzKjFQwz-qaiA


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 7, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Gov. Coumo is taking matters into his own hands and pulling a power move (executive order) to allow mmj. Only 20 hospitals will be able to distribute thru the whole state of ny. Lol people will continue to do it illegally for the fact coumo is only doing it for serious medical issues aids, cancer ect. I think cuomo is doing this so we won't get approved for full recreational use like the way we were going.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CCkQqQIwAA&url=http://www.cnn.com/2014/01/05/us/new-york-medical-marijuana/&ei=VUPMUtO2CePisASCvYDADQ&usg=AFQjCNGmyjBeLja_45DsepzKjFQwz-qaiA


Sounds good for people who actually have medical issues then. 
I'll continue to support my friends and family till it's legalized completely, I see no other choice, I'd rather save everyone I know money.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 7, 2014)

Looking good fresh and Wyte. Making NY look good  too bad i moved couple years back. Can't wait to see that stardawg cross


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 8, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm shooting for the sgs160


 Badass. Have a look on this thread, last page. Scroll a bit down to post 1134, he's got a pic of 2 SGS panels kickin next to a 400w MH. Those things look nuclear next to the HID lol...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/664456-iced-grapefruit-skunk-1-menage.html

Yup I think they will do the job.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 8, 2014)

those JJ beans anything like the 2k sour? i think around 08 was the last time I had any real sour, and ive been chasing it since.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> those JJ beans anything like the 2k sour? i think around 08 was the last time I had any real sour, and ive been chasing it since.


Just like the 2k sour rush that hit n.y. lol. Smells is like spilling gas at the gas station very offensive.!! Carbons are a must running this girl.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2014)

If you can look into picses genetics. He also has some fire gear working with the Chem cuts. I was passed a motor breath clone that smelled similar but more of a slap in the face with gym socks.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 8, 2014)

yeah im def. jealous. I peeped the samsquamch and wanted to cop it. Big up on that MB. I'll be lurkin


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> yeah im def. jealous. I peeped the samsquamch and wanted to cop it. Big up on that MB. I'll be lurkin


Oh let me be clear. I ran the motor breath I didn't keep it. I was having a hard time at 1 point getting clones to root and she was 1 that was lost. I plan on grabbing some gear from picses when he does do another drop. I'm running a lone kush Inc from him. Hopefully she is just as good.


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 8, 2014)

Stardawg is awesome, where did you get it if I might ask?

I might look into getting some of the dankest Sour D seeds I can find, I want to truly get the real NYC sour experience. 
It was way better when I was younger, now the Sour D that is going around smells & taste played out, and doesn't get me as high.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> Stardawg is awesome, where did you get it if I might ask?
> 
> I might look into getting some of the dankest Sour D seeds I can find, I want to truly get the real NYC sour experience.
> It was way better when I was younger, now the Sour D that is going around smells & taste played out, and doesn't get me as high.


They were purchased @tsd when they were up and running. Poor germination rate had 5 going out of a pack and only 1 female and that's why she still standing oh and she's dank.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

pre chop pics

*Pure Kush x KVOG*- day 66


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 9, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Oh let me be clear. I ran the motor breath I didn't keep it. I was having a hard time at 1 point getting clones to root and she was 1 that was lost. I plan on grabbing some gear from picses when he does do another drop. I'm running a lone kush Inc from him. Hopefully she is just as good.


yeah, i was having the same issues. not only that, they can be a lil hard to dial in, which i wasn't aware at the time and regrettably let both phenos go. 
the first run was with dyna gro, which produced some nice smoke, but when i ran them for the second time with gh 3 part, which allowed me to dial them in even further, boy where they killer. killer og smell and high, shit beat out everything i grew that run hands down and that run consisted of white fire, white rom, black triangle (also some very killer smoke when dialed in) and some others i can't remember at the time.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2014)

Looking fantastic and done. Great job on that girl love the dark colors uptop.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 9, 2014)

still tryna get everything dialed in atm. This summer i ran sannies indica pack outdoors and a few indoors. Possums were the only things that got bold enough, until they met the two pitbulls . beat out mother natures high temps, bugs werent an issue, and feeding was easy to tune (in from all the lurkin i did 6 months prior) just couldn't beat an angry wife. >.> she yanked my grow

*edit 

Maybe after work I'll post the lil lady im runnin in a rdwc. Can't wait to get some chem in my stable


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

*Sour D* OG #1* day 68


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

*Sour D* OgG #5 *day 68


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

*Sour D* OG #10* day 68


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 10, 2014)

*Sour D* OG #8*
about to hit the next stage sometime soon. at the time of the pics, she stood around 42" (measured from top of coco on up) in 6 liters of coco, but has grown another 5" since then.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2014)

Damn that's a bunch of fire there from the looks. I can only imagine the smell. Straight funk make you feel like you need to shower after lol.
I gotta do some transplanting soon and get these clones in bigger bags. The are blowing up in the 1 gallons.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

Nice plants Fresh 2 [email protected]! Those are nice yields for such a small pot, very impressive!

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Nice plants Fresh 2 [email protected]! Those are nice yields for such a small pot, very impressive!
> 
> Peace
> FM


The coco does wonders in small pots


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 11, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The coco does wonders in small pots


Thats amazing!


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 11, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The coco does wonders in small pots


Yes sir it does, even in large pots. I can get a 6fter in a 3gal smartpot with all coco and perlite.

Although it is impressive to see that large plant in that small white pot.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

*Doc's OG* day 66


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

*Docs OG #6* day 66


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

*Doc's #9* day 66


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2014)

#9,#9 she is smoking!!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 12, 2014)

gotta say I like #6, but i'd def help with the smoke report for all of em


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 12, 2014)

You're using a pandafilm like setup right fresh? How do you keep in the smell I know those bitches must be dank.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2014)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> *Doc's #9* day 66


The tops look crazy. What kind of smells you getting from those girls? Straight fuel/pinesol or something else?
From what I heard the faceoff has that stink foot smell does any give that smell off?


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 12, 2014)

can't lie to you, daddio, i did not get any stink foot them from what i can remember. all i remember is lemon pinesol, no fuel, with just a whiff garbage smell to them.
nugs on the #9 are very solid, none of the other 2 even come close to the density. other than visual appeal, this seems like the winner of the 3 at this point.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

MedicatedGrow said:


> You're using a pandafilm like setup right fresh? How do you keep in the smell I know those bitches must be dank.


that's just for veg, the flowering plants are in tents.

my next round we're suppose to be dedicating a room for it, but the way things are looking atm, they might be done in tents again.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

*Rugburn OG #1*- day 66


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

*Rugburn OG #5* day 66


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 13, 2014)

*Loompa's Headband x Fire OG bx #2 *day 70


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 13, 2014)

damn that headband looks beastly! i just threw down a 4 pack, how r the smells on her?


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice work, Fresh! Sup, All! ATB!


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 13, 2014)

so I heard that you're giving out mentorship programs on how to grow dank @ fresh. Wax on wax off? Lemme wipe the drool real quick.


----------



## Ganjaaaa420 (Jan 13, 2014)

Great looking buds man !! Always fun looking through logs and seeing the ladies grow!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2014)

Pic 1. Osd and 1 kush inc
Pic 2. Tres stardawg f2
Pic 3. Stardawg
Pic 4. Stardawg bud clipped @ 8 weeks got some nice tiger striped beans. Stardawg x commerce city kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2014)

Stardawg
Cck 2
Cck 1


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2014)

Sorry did not mean to lock it lmao.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 15, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sorry did not mean to lock it lmao.








Beech


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

Glad to hear it was just a mistake. thought someone made you mad lol. OSD FFS pass that bro


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn that headband looks beastly! i just threw down a 4 pack, how r the smells on her?


thanks man, but i believe she definitely could have been done a whole lot better than the results that i produced with her this run. hopefully within the next run i'll be able to dial her in a lot better.
as for smells, lemon-lime, peppered, hazy funk is what i got this run.



SupaM said:


> Very nice work, Fresh! Sup, All! ATB!


thanks, daddio.



buzworthy said:


> so I heard that you're giving out mentorship programs on how to grow dank @ fresh. Wax on wax off? Lemme wipe the drool real quick.


haha, i wish. i am still noob status, but don't mind passing off any experience that i gain along the way as time continues on. gl on your run and good vibes to you and your garden.



Ganjaaaa420 said:


> Great looking buds man !! Always fun looking through logs and seeing the ladies grow!


thanks to you as well.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

here's some dried bud shots with and without the flash.

*Pk x KVOG #2*


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 15, 2014)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> haha, i wish. i am still noob status, but don't mind passing off any experience that i gain along the way as time continues on. gl on your run and good vibes to you and your garden.


might as well start a noob coalition. thanks for the vibes G. waiting on the next update


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

*Loompa Headband x Fire OG bx #5* day 70


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Jan 15, 2014)

*Loompa Headband x Fire OG #9* day 70


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Jan 15, 2014)

Damn fresh looking real good bro I mean real good.
Wish I was your neighbor lol.
I'd trade you a few nugs of CK for that cross headband, that shit looks fire.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2014)

Commerce city kush




pheno1


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow she is a beauty man! 

Peace
FM


----------



## schuylaar (Jan 20, 2014)

WW - what the heck?..i've not seen anything like this and is only limited to the big buddha blue cheese:

ff soil/ff nutes 1/4-1/2 label/dolamite lime/cal-mag & superthrive every water..i've not changed a single thing other than i mixed some nutes had leftover and used the following week..could it have been that?


PS..sorry for the thread hijacking<3


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> WW - what the heck?..i've not seen anything like this and is only limited to the big buddha blue cheese:
> 
> ff soil/ff nutes 1/4-1/2 label/dolamite lime/cal-mag & superthrive every water..i've not changed a single thing other than i mixed some nutes had leftover and used the following week..could it have been that?
> View attachment 2968253View attachment 2968254View attachment 2968255
> ...


I think it's from using the leftover mixed nutes. I know from what I read unless the nutes are being bubbled then after a day it's no good.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Jan 20, 2014)

Bro dont use nutes that been left over for a week. I am assuming you made a nute mix and it sat for a week then you used it? Flush the plant real good and give her a fresh coat of new nutes.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 20, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Bro dont use nutes that been left over for a week. I am assuming you made a nute mix and it sat for a week then you used it? Flush the plant real good and give her a fresh coat of new nutes.


Yeah that's something I don't do. Whatever I don't Use gets tossed after that night


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is the next ladies going in to the bloom room soon.





Stardawg and tres stardawg f2. So far seem to grow like the stardawg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2014)

Kush inc





Cck


----------



## Drfting07 (Jan 30, 2014)

Awesome grow you have going here, wyte. I have been digging for good chemdawg genetics and found topdawg. Thats when i stumbled on to your grow. 

One quick one for you. I tried to look back in December's posts and couldnt find anything there. Where are you sourcing your topdawg seeds now that seed-depot is closed? I noticed canna-collective is completely sold out. Looking for a strong sativa pheno, a bx of chemdawg or diesel.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2014)

Drfting07 said:


> Awesome grow you have going here, wyte. I have been digging for good chemdawg genetics and found topdawg. Thats when i stumbled on to your grow.
> 
> One quick one for you. I tried to look back in December's posts and couldnt find anything there. Where are you sourcing your topdawg seeds now that seed-depot is closed? I noticed canna-collective is completely sold out. Looking for a strong sativa pheno, a bx of chemdawg or diesel.


Thanks for the kind words. 
Yeah top dawg is sold out everywhere I think he posted on c.c. saying he had some issues and was taking a break for a bit but $ mike a part of top dawg is posting on both icmag and c.c. and he is scheduling a release soon I beleive.


----------



## buzworthy (Jan 30, 2014)

super kamehameha LIKE. Can't like nor rep so i shall say I super kamehameha LIKE this right here. big ups


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2014)

Harvest of first cck


----------



## Growingforpeace (Feb 1, 2014)

Looks good i been mia, keep it up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks man how's everything on your end?


----------



## splakow (Feb 2, 2014)

That cck came out real nice. With all these chemdawg genetics I know ur lab is super funky. Smelling like Manhattan during the summer .


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 2, 2014)

looking good bro


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

splakow said:


> That cck came out real nice. With all these chemdawg genetics I know ur lab is super funky. Smelling like Manhattan during the summer .


I need to up my filter game no bullshit. Stench is getting heavy I think my cheapo htg fan filter combo might need a upgrade. Looking into a 6 inch fan and filter.



bigworm6969 said:


> looking good bro


Thanks bigworm. I'm just trying to keep the ball rolling and do my part. Should be seeing some new additions soon once they root don't want to count my chickens before they hatch..

oh and the whole pack of o.s.d. were males which blows I took pics of all the males before I axed them now that pack left a bad taste in my mouth for c.c. genetics right now.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Looking scrumdelicious Wyte. Whoa O.S.D. did you get regs or were those feminized? I should be yanking a single OSD in a couple of weeks.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh hey Fresh was that LH vs FOG from Cannaventure?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Looking scrumdelicious Wyte. Whoa O.S.D. did you get regs or were those feminized? I should be yanking a single OSD in a couple of weeks.


they were regs or just male seeds lol. Gotta roll with the punches.



calicat said:


> Oh hey Fresh was that LH vs FOG from Cannaventure?


As far as I know yes that's canna ventures cross and from the looks of it like a nice cross to pair indeed.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah you sure do man if you dont you just get knocked out lol. When I grew mine out ( the LH vs FOG) it was huge. It really looked like an extreme lemon thai sativa expression and smelled like it. When I took the picture at 10 week mark it still had two weeks to go. I'll show ya it if you like. The taste was ultra smooth. The hypnotizing clean lemon brisk taste accompanied by the uplifting wanna get your groove on high was pretty cool. Its our favorite daytime smoke atm.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yeah you sure do man if you dont you just get knocked out lol. When I grew mine out ( the LH vs FOG) it was huge. It really looked like an extreme lemon thai sativa expression and smelled like it. When I took the picture at 10 week mark it still had two weeks to go. I'll show ya it if you like. The taste was ultra smooth. The hypnotizing clean lemon brisk taste accompanied by the uplifting wanna get your groove on high was pretty cool. Its our favorite daytime smoke atm.


Post them up when you can I don't mind pictures of dank.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh cool ty. Wish I had harvest pics but the camera was with my daughter. Finished it under MH.

http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/222_zps608f6eda.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/220_zps4ffac0d1.jpg
http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/221_zps921347bd.jpg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like a yielder on top of the smoke being nice win win. I should have some running soon.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome looking foward how that strain does for ya!!!! I know we all have opinions about breeders but he gets canned alot being called hermiventure. I have only done one strain of his ( no herm tendencies) was gonna pop a diesel fire but decided to run Swerve's OSD instead.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah I've seen a couple threads about him his ethics and breeding practices. I also notice that he comes on when a drop is near to hype it up then dissappear when the reports start rolling in but hey from what fresh is putting out looks like he got a couple good crosses with the fire og male he used. I know the train wreck crosses were a lot of hermies.


----------



## calicat (Feb 2, 2014)

LoL yeah ur right. I remember that huge line that was supposed to occur forgot what he dubbed it though. Hmmm I hear and read all the time about hermaphrodtic tendencies of the E-32. But out of the cantf even count them now runs I did primarily from years 1998 to 2006. I never encountered them. I have seen many crops that did. My opinion was the lowland thai that was used was highly sensitive and if your nutrient regimen was in the upper scale from week 6 flowering and on then hermie traits would express. It's not a strain say like dj shorts blueberry where if you were getting close to nutrient threshold it would let you know. E-32 does not imo.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I need to up my filter game no bullshit. Stench is getting heavy I think my cheapo htg fan filter combo might need a upgrade. Looking into a 6 inch fan and filter.
> 
> 
> Thanks bigworm. I'm just trying to keep the ball rolling and do my part. Should be seeing some new additions soon once they root don't want to count my chickens before they hatch..
> ...


Damn bro thats a bummer, all males...sucks! I never grown anything from CC before but always wanted to.

Peace
FM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeah at first I thought I was crazy and I was seeing things. So I waited a couple more days and sure enough every single o.s.d. was a male growing balls. Now I was thinking of saving pollen but decided against it since I didn't get a female out of the pack and nothing really stood out.

Got some more seeds to pop and clones to root so like always the grow must go on.


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah at first I thought I was crazy and I was seeing things. So I waited a couple more days and sure enough every single o.s.d. was a male growing balls. Now I was thinking of saving pollen but decided against it since I didn't get a female out of the pack and nothing really stood out.
> 
> Got some more seeds to pop and clones to root so like always the grow must go on.


Yep, keep on moving!!!

The High Times Cannabis Cup is next weekend so I am hoping to score some new gear, I got two day VIP passes. 

Peace
FM


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

a 10 pack of males to clarify?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> a 10 pack of males to clarify?


Yes correct. A 10 pack but only 8 germinated and we're all male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2014)

F.M.I.L.Y said:


> Yep, keep on moving!!!
> 
> The High Times Cannabis Cup is next weekend so I am hoping to score some new gear, I got two day VIP passes.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you score some good gear there and get to sample what the breeders are offering. I think I'll try to make the Denver cup this year


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 2, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes correct. A 10 pack but only 8 germinated and we're all male.


damn what a waste


----------



## SupaM (Feb 2, 2014)

Here's my OSD for ya, WW....it's from a single fem seed. she should be dry enough to sample tomorrow. ATB!


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Feb 2, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Hopefully you score some good gear there and get to sample what the breeders are offering. I think I'll try to make the Denver cup this year


I am on a hunter for a bomb ass Sour D! I also want to get some nice african sativa smoke!

Peace
FM


----------



## calicat (Feb 3, 2014)

That sure is a sexy OSD supa. Mine looks ogish.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks brotha! Sampling a lil atm...sure be proper after about a week in the jar. ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 3, 2014)

SupaM said:


> View attachment 2982931View attachment 2982932Here's my OSD for ya, WW....it's from a single fem seed. she should be dry enough to sample tomorrow. ATB!


She looks good. Does she reek?


----------



## SupaM (Feb 4, 2014)

A bit.... my room is cold, it still has that dank smell. ATB!


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

calicat said:


> Oh cool ty. Wish I had harvest pics but the camera was with my daughter. Finished it under MH.
> 
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/222_zps608f6eda.jpg
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/220_zps4ffac0d1.jpg
> http://i1337.photobucket.com/albums/o679/calicat71/Chronic/221_zps921347bd.jpg


damn, that girl was a stocky beast. very well grown too.

she looks very reminiscent to my #5 pheno, how did you get her to stay so small?

as for CVS, dude dude definitely lied about those genetics. if i had to call it, i would say there's some haze in that x, because all smelled hazey, with lemon lime and peppery.

i have one more to flower out, she looks the best. hopefully i will do her better justice this run than i did with the others.


----------



## Fresh 2 [email protected] (Feb 4, 2014)

SupaM said:


> View attachment 2982931View attachment 2982932Here's my OSD for ya, WW....it's from a single fem seed. she should be dry enough to sample tomorrow. ATB!


where's the like button when you need it? killer looking plant, i, too, am curious to know the potency on that girl when she's primed and ready.


----------



## calicat (Feb 4, 2014)

Fresh 2 [email protected] said:


> damn, that girl was a stocky beast. very well grown too.
> 
> she looks very reminiscent to my #5 pheno, how did you get her to stay so small?
> 
> ...


Extreme lst and extreme super cropping. Mine smelled like a straight up lemon thai. That sexy one you had posted looked more loompas headband though. Was it clean tasting? That is a characteristic trait of LH not strong but super clean.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 4, 2014)

no doubt out of 10 , 8 of them sprout and were all males i be pissed to, i was done with cali connect a long time ago when there purplechem seeds sucked and i emailed them and they didnt even respond back so fuckem, to many other place doing legit work and putting in the time, i got to say whats up fresh babe ant herd from u in a while hows it hanging, a little to the left hahaha j/k, i read somewhere where u can increase ur % to females ratio i forget what it said my bad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 4, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> no doubt out of 10 , 8 of them sprout and were all males i be pissed to, i was done with cali connect a long time ago when there purplechem seeds sucked and i emailed them and they didnt even respond back so fuckem, to many other place doing legit work and putting in the time, i got to say whats up fresh babe ant herd from u in a while hows it hanging, a little to the left hahaha j/k, i read somewhere where u can increase ur % to females ratio i forget what it said my bad


I'm not too worried about it as other things will move in its place and yeah I got about 4 more packs of cali connection gear but I don't see them getting a run anytime soon.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I'm not too worried about it as other things will move in its place and yeah I got about 4 more packs of cali connection gear but I don't see them getting a run anytime soon.


Right On! My experience with CC was very sour. So much great gear out there to be found no use flogging a dead horse as they say...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes indeed a lot of other gear I want to run before I give c.c. another whirl. Plus I want to change up a couple of things since I am running a led tent.


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

What leds will you be running? I wanted to share what Gooeybreeder posted on BB its a unit he saw at the Emerald Outdoor Cup Lush Lighting. He said the spread is poor but bright as heck. Hes testing it on a hydro table 12/12 clones.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2014)

Right now I have 1- sgs 160 from area 51 and it's putting in work




got these ladies llooking great to me. I plan on either grabbing another before summer comes so I don't have to run my a/c as much as I did last summer.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

Wow that looks bad azz. Thanks for sharing. Ive been just seeking input on leds,plasmas, and induction. Eventually I will make an informed purchase. Is that a single area 51 covering a tent with what dimensions? Too lazy to look whats the cost of that particular unit.


----------



## Wait, what? (Feb 5, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Right now I have 1- sgs 160 from area 51 and it's putting in work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goo luck with that. Even a mild summer is hell on your cooling bills in NYC


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

Nvm bro I looked at the price and the coverage really attractive. I will watch yours till its fruition before I think of purchasing that. Cool that you can daisy chain them like t-5 units.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2014)

The tent is 2x3x5. Yes 1 unit covering it and so far I'm liking the results. I haven't flowered yet and that will say a lot with it when the time comes but so far I've been seeing good results.

The sgs 160 is $545
The xgs 190 is $575.

I've been looking at the indagro 420 it says it replaces a 1000 with half the wattage something that interests me


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah ive been eyeballing the indagrow grows over here with some amazing results both for vegging and flowering. Another led unit I have been eyeballing is the kessil units a cat on BB uses them and says they are superb. Plasma are way too expensive for me atm.


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

The thought of growing coloring strains all throughout the year, less wattage consumption, and overall less heat emission are just examples why I have been researching to phase out of my hids in flower.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 5, 2014)

lush should be good lighting


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2014)

calicat said:


> Yeah ive been eyeballing the indagrow grows over here with some amazing results both for vegging and flowering. Another led unit I have been eyeballing is the kessil units a cat on BB uses them and says they are superb. Plasma are way too expensive for me atm.


From the research I gathered plasmas are not as good as induction or leds and yes way over priced


----------



## calicat (Feb 5, 2014)

Ty you just read so many conflicting feedback concerning plasmas. One common item mentioned has to do with the performance of the actual diode its just still not there and it might not be in my growing career.


----------



## calicat (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey wyte gotta question for ya since you obviously done more research than I have on leds. The area 51 unit are the flowers coming out dense? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 6, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hey wyte gotta question for ya since you obviously done more research than I have on leds. The area 51 unit are the flowers coming out dense? Thanks in advance.


From grows I've seen yes dense. But I'll let you know first hand once I switch In a few weeks. I want to add another 1 before summer comes in. But I think I will get the indagro 420 for my flower tent


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

Ohhh nice. The grows ive seen on you tube are really healthy and they looked dense but the growers did not go oh lookie these bad boyz are dense. Nice choice will you be getting the pontoon attachment?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

If I get the discount code lol


----------



## calicat (Feb 7, 2014)

LoL yeah when I saw the price of the disco light attachment I was like um yeah not anytime soon on that.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 7, 2014)

I think someone told me about the discount to get the pontoon added for free but the 420 would have to be full price. I know it was something along those lines.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 7, 2014)

I just saw a video of the induction light a few weeks back, and thought one on a light mover would be optimal. ATB!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 8, 2014)

calicat said:


> Hey wyte gotta question for ya since you obviously done more research than I have on leds. The area 51 unit are the flowers coming out dense? Thanks in advance.


Mycomaster is running two panels for them as a 'test' to show what they can do. They asked him to run it next to HID. This is a sign of confidence on their part. If you are interested in following it (he just flipped to 12/12) I can pass along a link, just let me know.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Mycomaster is running two panels for them as a 'test' to show what they can do. They asked him to run it next to HID. This is a sign of confidence on their part. If you are interested in following it (he just flipped to 12/12) I can pass along a link, just let me know.


Pass the link


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

Cck#1


----------



## genuity (Feb 9, 2014)

now them look like they gonna be some crusty rank dank nugs...i knew that cck was gonna be looking good,but dam wbw.
putting in an order for some of them fast.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

Haha thanks for peeking in mr.g. This girl sure is smelling mighty stank with a little og twist. This one leans more to the Chem 4 side.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 9, 2014)

Lemme jump on the mta and dive in ya tent, bro that looks good. big ups


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2014)

You'd need a gas mask to go in there


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 10, 2014)

looking really nice over here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 10, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> looking really nice over here


Thanks. I'm just waiting on some clones to root and get with the program so I can update the veg tent.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 14, 2014)

Sending my rooting vibes your way.. come on clones root faster so he can update the veg tent already


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2014)

So far what has rooted was loompas headband x fire og, sour d*og and a couple diesel fires. I should be seeing roots on some others in a few more days.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 16, 2014)

Just got another White widow popped. Went out in the snow yesterday to start my journey on coco.... not available anywhere atm. I shall find some this week


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 16, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> Just got another White widow popped. Went out in the snow yesterday to start my journey on coco.... not available anywhere atm. I shall find some this week


Order some online? I know the shipping shouldn't be much on the blocks.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 16, 2014)

yeah that was the last option, I like to go locally to pick shit up. got mad nosy neighbors and shit.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 18, 2014)

just noticed all those clones are gonna have major funk, does it ever overpower your filter?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> just noticed all those clones are gonna have major funk, does it ever overpower your filter?


I'm a smoker so the smell doesn't bother me but yeah I'm due for a new filter or 2. Smells of dank as soon as I get in


----------



## bigworm6969 (Feb 18, 2014)

looking dank my bro that pic kinda looks like my kosherkush, cant wait to see how the sour dog turns out, keep up the good work broski


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

hows everything going brother WBW


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 22, 2014)

Had a little hiccup with some of the clones but I got some to root. Right now I am waiting on some to get in better shape before I take some pictures.
Also I got a pack of ghost of leeroy that I ordered from the tude. Plan on popping those as soon as I got the count on what's staying.


----------



## buzworthy (Feb 22, 2014)

me and the wifes are up brewing some edibles. Sour D flowers and some trimmings from lonely girl.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 23, 2014)

Nice that ghost should be a great score!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 26, 2014)

537 lukin saweet 

sho miss dat like button


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 3, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Pass the link


Dammit I forgot to get the link my bad... I blame the concentrates lol. Ok lemme go get that...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 3, 2014)

Lol. I've been slacking on the updates. I'll get to it tonight.


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

All good we all have lives outside of virtual. Really waiting for your thorough input concerning Induction lighting and Area 51 led lighting. Some locally do not think its coming but I think the grow tax is gonna spread like wildfire in Calif. http://www.times-standard.com/marijuana/ci_24895896/arcata-gets-first-grow-tax-payment-heavy-electricity


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm leaning more to all led or led + hps combo rather than induction lighting. From what I've been looking at they veg great but flowering needs a lot of red added. I'm even looking into building a led panel with cob s.


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

Imma gonna try eventually hps and led combo. Just not feeling induction for flowering especially when locally been seeing a lot of peeps putting up their inducton lights for sale on craigslist.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2014)

Cool. When I start with the build I post the process. Seems diy are more efficient than the retailers on top of being cheaper.


----------



## calicat (Mar 4, 2014)

Schweet!! Looking forward to that project.


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 8, 2014)

I've checked out the DIY lighting sites and they consist of buying the stuff and putting it together yourself, but not a big savings. Going to get a 400w HPS/MH setup with my CFls on the sides and scrog. Was cheking out Ghost of Leeroy, looks nice


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2014)

Wait said:


> I've checked out the DIY lighting sites and they consist of buying the stuff and putting it together yourself, but not a big savings. Going to get a 400w HPS/MH setup and scrog. Was cheking out Ghost of Leeroy, looks nice


I mean it's about half of what is being sold for the same wattage by led companies. Quite a bit of savings there.

Just got in on the birthday promo at the tude. I picked up cornbread with the 6x pack of the ox along with all the other freebies. Hoping to get some nice girls this time around.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 8, 2014)

Yea, the freebies this round are nice...almost ordered myself just for the freebies GL! ATB


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 9, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Yea, the freebies this round are nice...almost ordered myself just for the freebies GL! ATB


I'm happy about the free gsc beans. Even tho they are regs and from c.c. I finally got some type of g.s.c hopefully I get something good out of those. I will start up a new thread maybe later today or in the week for the ghost of leeroy and add the new packs when they come in. I feel like this thread passed it's course. I'm only running stardawg from topdawg and don't know when topdawg will do another drop to add more to this thread.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 9, 2014)

Best of luck with those beans...my OSD from CC turned out nice for just one bean. If I can beef up the yield, she may stick around. I would love to try GSC, with all the hype an all...ATB!


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 9, 2014)

I bit into that promo as well..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> I bit into that promo as well..


It was a nice one depending on what you ordered. So what did you order?


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 10, 2014)

black russian and c99, and I want to run that c99 first. miss me a good sativa.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 10, 2014)

Cool sounds like a plan. I need a couple


----------



## Mohican (Mar 13, 2014)

Subbing up! I am a little slow 

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 13, 2014)

Cool and thanks for subbing up. I just started germinating half a pack of ghost of leeroy I was planning on doing another thread when I they sprout.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 14, 2014)

well you just make sure to post the link and I'll be sure to follow


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

I will probably be sitting here on this thread going "where did everybody go?" hahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> well you just make sure to post the link and I'll be sure to follow


For sure!


Mohican said:


> I will probably be sitting here on this thread going "where did everybody go?" hahaha


Lol nah mo I will post the link when it's up. Just got the bday promo order. So I will be germinating the cornbread tonight


----------



## Mohican (Mar 14, 2014)

I think I will be putting the Scott's OG in the ground this weekend. I will put it where the giant Malawi was 2 years ago. I hope I don't stink up the neighborhood too badly


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah gonna have a monster og on your hands


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 14, 2014)

pft the damn order got "dispatched" on friday. super mad


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 14, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> pft the damn order got "dispatched" on friday. super mad


Wait earlier today it was dispatched?
Yeah I'd be pissed too if so.


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 14, 2014)

lemme see



> The status of your order id: 811127-140310 has been changed to Dispatched This email was automatically


 Fri, Mar 14, 2014 5:16 am​
~*B*ringing *U*ltimate *Z*ion~


----------



## Mohican (Mar 15, 2014)

I drove through Zion when I was 15. My Mom and her friend had phobias. Mom couldn't drive in a tunnel and her friend couldn't drive on a bridge. Zion has a tunnel with holes so you can see the view. They made me drive. Best drive ever


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)

Before i close out this thread and start a new one for the new beans popped here is some stardawg about to get harvested. Keeper!


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 18, 2014)

That stardawg is a beauty! I got a friend that always brings up stardawg when we talk strong favs.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)

I got 3 of those and a big 1 I just put 1 in so I'm expecting big numbers


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## buzworthy (Mar 18, 2014)

open ya door im in da hallway bro i needs that, lol


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice stardawg porn!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 19, 2014)

How did it take me this long to find this thread.?.?


----------



## genuity (Mar 19, 2014)

nice..very nice


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2014)

Indeed!

What's up next in rotation?


----------



## Wait, what? (Mar 19, 2014)

Sweet buds WBW


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys.

Up next in is tres stardawg, loompahs headband x fire og (from canna v seed stock) sour d*og and another stardawg.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 19, 2014)

I got 7 sprouts from 6 beans of ghost of leeroy and so far 5 up from the cornbread.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Bonus! Can't wait to see some pics of the twins


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 20, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Bonus! Can't wait to see some pics of the twins


----------



## Mohican (Mar 20, 2014)

Thanks! New sprouts are so cool looking


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 20, 2014)

I love getting extra!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2014)

this girl went in first week of march. Hoping I can harvest by may 7-10?


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Whats that,the stardawg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2014)

Yes sir! I gotta keep her around


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Hell yea! Get her breakfast in bed!


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

Two things:

First - Thanks for cleaning up the Rare Dankness thread! It was getting out of hand.

Second - Do you know where a person could get real ECSD genetics?

Thanks,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Two things:
> 
> First - Thanks for cleaning up the Rare Dankness thread! It was getting out of hand.
> 
> ...


Mo not a problem cleaning threads it's what I do.

As for the real cut its around just haven't got my hands on it yet. Hopefully someday I'll have it.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 24, 2014)

OK - I will keep looking


----------



## greenghost420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seems dr greenthumb has s1 of ecsd


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Two things:
> 
> First - Thanks for cleaning up the Rare Dankness thread! It was getting out of hand.
> 
> ...


I am a MASSIVE fan of Diesels. Even got my real nickname that way, insane love for Diesels. There are a few spectacular ones. I have to say if you want it tart and heavy on the fuel, Soma's NYCD delivers properly. Just don't get singles, nobody that got singles' plants look right to me. They cost a bunch that's for sure, but like I said if you want it tart/sour then the Grapefruit pheno is just badass. Very few people have managed to drive away from my house after a joey. There is also the 'Fuel and Death' pheno which can strip paint with it's smell. While drying it is terrible, you want to gag when you smell it. But toking it is next-level fantastic. WOW. Only description for it is 'exotic'. Pure power.

If you want it a bit sweeter and chemmy as fuk, try your best to find a pack of Gage Green's The Cornerstone. Holy balls. There are some super sour phenos to be had too but the sweetie chemmy ones are my favorite. You can taste them ten minutes later no jokes. Headwrecker cut x Jospeph OG. Industrial grade filters a MUST. The smell can go through anything. An eighth in your backpack will stink up a room.

I have tried almost every Diesel out there and I have 3 more SkunkVA crosses or Diesels I am testing right now, and those two still hands down are my favorites. Guaranteed more than one keeper a pack. A mate of mine is running Cornerstone and I can't twist his arm for a cut. Only thing he won't let go of. I am getting to test a 'remix' version of it, Headwrecker x OGBX, hope to gods it turns out even similar...


----------



## urban1026835 (Mar 26, 2014)

hmmm good info hamish trying out some ggg gear now (grape puff) but have been wanting a good sour and the cornerstone was up there in choice along with csg sssdh regs. Have you ran any of csg sours?

Also have a casey s1 in flower now that is leaning sour heavily at least as far as the smell goes.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

urban1026835 said:


> hmmm good info hamish trying out some ggg gear now (grape puff) but have been wanting a good sour and the cornerstone was up there in choice along with csg sssdh regs. Have you ran any of csg sours?
> 
> Also have a casey s1 in flower now that is leaning sour heavily at least as far as the smell goes.


I have gotten into Bodhi's 'Spicy Chem' flavors lately. Collecting the last Appalachia crosses I can as I get the money lol. Can't wait to run the Appalachian Thunderfuck. brek grows some insane doob and even he had this to say



brek said:


> ATF has the best structure/calyx to leaf ratio i've seen in a loooong time....and it competes for #1 frosty also. It's drying and the smell is insane. Still trying to pin it down. chemmy pine menthol starburst windex?
> 
> pics soon.
> 
> These ladies really jam out with their clam out


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been dying to try out bohdis The fuzz. cant get enough of those kick you in the face diesels


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 26, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> I've been dying to try out bohdis The fuzz. cant get enough of those kick you in the face diesels


His (Boutique cross) x (Appalachia) crosses are much MUCH more badass than any of the elite clone crosses. If you want your face molten Sunshine Daydream, Bubbashine x Appalachia. Packs are running out and there will be NO more, repeat, NO more Appalachia crosses. Get them NOW. Gear not to be missed at the moment. The Yo Mama crosses are also going to kick ass. I can't wait for the drop of More Cowbell, Forum Cut x DeadlyG ('88g13HP).


----------



## Mohican (Mar 27, 2014)

Where are you getting these strains?


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 27, 2014)

cannazon still has the sunshine daydream moh


----------



## Mad Hamish (Mar 28, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> cannazon still has the sunshine daydream moh


Good prices, BRILLIANT stealth packaging. Very cool people to buy from. Always have solid stock too. Only found them recently and am I happy I did.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks! I went there and was not sure how to find what I was looking for. Finally searched just by Bohdi and found what was available.


----------



## Growingforpeace (Mar 28, 2014)

Looking good! I still got those stardawg beans stored away- cant wait till I could fiinally pop em


----------



## buzworthy (Mar 29, 2014)

stored away? Get to it GFP!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2014)

buzworthy said:


> stored away? Get to it GFP!!!


for real..stardawg will throw a keeper or 2 out of a pack so grow those asap.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it this one:




[*=left]*Stardawg* »»» Chem Dawg #4 x Tres Dawg
[*=left]Chem Dawg #4

[*=left]Unknown Indica »»» Indica

[*=left]Tres Dawg

[*=left]»»» Chem Dawg d x Double Dawg
[*=left]Chem Dawg d (specified above)
[*=left]Double Dawg

[*=left]»»» Chem Dawg d x {Chem Dawg d x Afghani #1}
[*=left]Chem Dawg d x Afghani #1

[*=left]Chem Dawg d (specified above)


[*=left]Afghani #1

[*=left]»»» Afghanistan x Afghanistan
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica
[*=left]Afghanistan »»» Indica


[*=left]Chem Dawg d (specified above)


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

So is Chem and Diesel the same flavor?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> So is Chem and Diesel the same flavor?


Kind of but you can tell the difference. The Chem taste more foul! Arm pits, gym sock smells is what you get from the chems. The diesel is that gas. Very fuelly strong nose burner


----------



## bigworm6969 (Mar 29, 2014)

i hate to butt in but ur are right, im trying to find a certain type of smell of weed, a long time ago i bought some headies and this shit was dank but it had a i guess it would be a haze smell, he told me it was haze but i think he just said that to sell it any ways i wish i knew what kind of weed it was cause i love that smell


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2014)

The smell I get from hazes is the frankincense. To me that's what we know as the piff. If I can find something like what I used to smoke and get early 2000s I would happily grow sativas.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 29, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Is it this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's stardawg. Chem4 x chem d 2 heavy hitters together big yields of stinky buds sure to please almost anyone.


----------



## Mohican (Mar 29, 2014)

Please take pics of the Stardawg when you run them!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Kind of hard to post pics now


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Yeah I know - I posted this back before the rebirth of RIU. Have you tried Photobucket?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

ghost of leeroys


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Cornbread og lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Yeah I know - I posted this back before the rebirth of RIU. Have you tried Photobucket?


Thanks I thought I could do it straight from my phone but not yet.
You probably saw these already


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Man, you are going to have a forrest!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Man, you are going to have a forrest!


I have that already.


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 7, 2014)

i see you finally got logged on wyte..


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Look at all of that new growth! They are growing so fast!

What strains are those again?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Look at all of that new growth! They are growing so fast!
> 
> What strains are those again?


Stardawg, sour d*og, kush inc, 501st og, loompahs headband X fire og, noreaster X chem 91 in that tent I'm sure there's a few I'm missing.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i see you finally got logged on wyte..


Smh took forever and a day to log in for me. I kept getting errors. The update will take some getting used to because I feel like a newbie again.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow! I thought I saw only two! What does your tent smell like?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 7, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Wow! I thought I saw only two! What does your tent smell like?


In the pic only 3 pictured fully. Stardawg in front lhb X fire og in the back and the left is a noreaster X Chem 91. My ROOM smells like dank! That's best way to put it mo. You would think someone's just finished smoking as soon as you enter.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 7, 2014)

Next time I visit NJ I will need to look you up!


----------



## Growingforpeace (Apr 9, 2014)

This new lay out is confusing! Glad to see your doing your thing like always, big ups fam.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks I'm just trying to keep the grow going even tho I run into the minor hiccups from time to time. Hope all is good by you.

Also the new site is a bit confusing but I'm sure soon we will get used to it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 11, 2014)

6 cornbread left, 7 ghost of leeroy right and 1 gsc front middle


----------



## calicat (Apr 13, 2014)

All looking good as usual wyte. Hey man have you started in vegetation or flowering with your led and or induction lights yet? It is really hard to acquire the area 51 unit you have so I am going to use the California Lightworks line. I have a 110 veg unit arriving to play with before I invest a lot more. I was going to ask if you wanted to pop a So. Cal Master Kush vs appalachia while I pop a Greedo's Stash but looks like your going to be busy with your above new wares. Good luck with those above man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks calicat. I've heard good things about the clw lights that was actually the first led I wanted beside the black star unit. I'm sure you will like it.


----------



## gwapman (Apr 13, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Two things:
> 
> First - Thanks for cleaning up the Rare Dankness thread! It was getting out of hand.
> 
> ...


they say dr greenthumb has a legit cut of ecsd but its expensive as shit like $200 for 6 fem seeds


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3126300 6 cornbread left, 7 ghost of leeroy right and 1 gsc front middle


Seems like you got a new project ahead of you. 
Where did you happen to get the GSC? Those things are very evasive to me, I tend to never be able to order when they're in stock. 
I also don't trust BC Buddepot and they always have them in stock, but I'll pass on their genetics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> Seems like you got a new project ahead of you.
> Where did you happen to get the GSC? Those things are very evasive to me, I tend to never be able to order when they're in stock.
> I also don't trust BC Buddepot and they always have them in stock, but I'll pass on their genetics.


Ordered during attitudes last promotion. Both cracked after a few days but 1 stalled for some reason and never grew past shedding the shell. The other is doing fine hopefully it's a female since they are reg beans.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Ghost of leeroycornbread


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 13, 2014)

looks good i almost bought the cornbread cant wait to see that one


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Ordered some pots today so hopefully later this week I'll be transplanting into a mix of happy frog/ocean forest. Started to feed them today with some general organics see how they take to it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> looks good i almost bought the cornbread cant wait to see that one


Haha thanks. I got experience with the pre 98 but not the Katsu cut of bubba. Hopefully I find a keeper from half the pack that's going.


----------



## bigworm6969 (Apr 13, 2014)

i just got the outlaw pre 98 bubba X dpd cant wait


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

bigworm6969 said:


> i just got the outlaw pre 98 bubba X dpd cant wait


Sounds tasty. Adding some grape flavor to the bubba will do some good.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ordered during attitudes last promotion. Both cracked after a few days but 1 stalled for some reason and never grew past shedding the shell. The other is doing fine hopefully it's a female since they are reg beans.


December promo? I ordered on that as well. 
I got the BC Bud seed but it was feminized.
I gave it away to be honest, I don't even want to try a BC seed, its more due to lack of honesty from the company than anything, they tend to make shit up on the spot and put it into their website. 

30-60% THC strains have been on their site for quite a while, yet not one legit review on them.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 13, 2014)

Cannabis.Is.Free said:


> December promo? I ordered on that as well.
> I got the BC Bud seed but it was feminized.
> I gave it away to be honest, I don't even want to try a BC seed, its more due to lack of honesty from the company than anything, they tend to make shit up on the spot and put it into their website.
> 
> 30-60% THC strains have been on their site for quite a while, yet not one legit review on them.


I think it was either the Feb or March one. Which ever had the caliconn 2 reg gsc and tangilope which I am about to plant soon.


----------



## Cannabis.Is.Free (Apr 13, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I think it was either the Feb or March one. Which ever had the caliconn 2 reg gsc and tangilope which I am about to plant soon.


Well I don't say this much, but I'm actually excited to see how that GSC turns out. 
Cross my fingers its female for ya. Maybe you can change a lot of peoples mind on BC bud seeds.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2014)

I think I will be purchasing a couple packs this 420


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 17, 2014)

Ghost of leeroy cornbread girl scout cookie


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

Sour d*og  loompah headband X fire og


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

That LHxFOG looks amazing! What does it smell like?

Here are a couple pics of the Scott's OG:








Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> That LHxFOG looks amazing! What does it smell like?
> 
> Here are a couple pics of the Scott's OG:
> 
> ...


Looks nice!!!

Can't really smell nothing with all that sour in there


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

Stardawg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

This clone has been a favorite. I don't think I'll let her go anytime soon if I can help it


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

nice am trying to put pics up how i go about doing it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> nice am trying to put pics up how i go about doing it


You can click upload file tab at the bottom right or just link it thru photo bucket


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Perfect OG bud! 

When you get the LHxFOG on your fingers you must smell it. When I got that lemon chem diesel smell on my fingers from the Jesus OG I couldn't stop smelling them


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

ok bro thinks am do that check them out if am doing wrong please let me no bro


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> ok bro thinks am do that check them out if am doing wrong please let me no bro


no problem


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Perfect OG bud!
> 
> When you get the LHxFOG on your fingers you must smell it. When I got that lemon chem diesel smell on my fingers from the Jesus OG I couldn't stop smelling them


I'll have to do that in the morning mo. From what I hear this x has some phenotypes worth keeping around so hopefully this turns out as 1.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

hey bro what u think lemmon skunk my leves or dark what u think


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 24, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> hey bro what u think lemmon skunk my leves or dark what u think


What are you feeding her?
It does look like a little too much from the fan tips.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Looks great to me! Indicas are fat hungry bitches


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

i have just been giveing her ph water my soil ffof n thats it


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> View attachment 3136882 View attachment 3136883 View attachment 3136882 View attachment 3136883 View attachment 3136882 View attachment 3136883


just ph water ffof soil my ph soil 5.8 trying to raise i put 2tbs rite lime n flush it a day ago


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

I fed this LA Con girl nothing but fish and micros:







Now I am giving her Mad Farmer MOAB.

Cheers,
Mo


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

nice very nice bro


----------



## Mohican (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks - yours aint so bad either - strain is Lemon Skunk?


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bubble gummer


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

help me big bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

Mohican said:


> Thanks - yours aint so bad either - strain is Lemon Skunk?


it smell n vegg am just trying to make sure she is not sick i love her big bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 24, 2014)

nice bro u no ur stuff


----------



## Mohican (Apr 25, 2014)

The one bad leaf is either something from touching the dirt, or the roots are getting crowded in the bottom of the pot. It might be time to put them in bigger pots.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

it did touch the dirth a lil but my ph in soil is low too 5.8


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> What are you feeding her?
> It does look like a little too much from the fan tips.


i just give her water ph n am useing ffof soil i flush her cause the dark green leves i have not use my nuties yet just ph water


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

Mohican said:


> The one bad leaf is either something from touching the dirt, or the roots are getting crowded in the bottom of the pot. It might be time to put them in bigger pots.


it did touch the drith a lil but my ph off n my soil 5.8


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 25, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> i just give her water ph n am useing ffof soil i flush her cause the dark green leves i have not use my nuties yet just ph water


ok. I don't even check ph no more since I been trying organics. I'd say they will grow out of that. To me looked like a bit too much n but you haven't added any nutes. They do look nice tho maybe a transplant will get them in tip top shape


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

I just transplanted down and can I use hydrated lime instead of lying because I can't find the one of my lines but I can find hydration line


wyteberrywidow said:


> ok. I don't even check ph no more since I been trying organics. I'd say they will grow out of that. To me looked like a bit too much n but you haven't added any nutes. They do look nice tho maybe a transplant will get them in tip top shape


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

can I use hydrated lime instead of dolomite lime


NyQuilkush318 said:


> I just transplanted down and can I use hydrated lime instead of lying because I can't find the one of my lines but I can find hydration line


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 25, 2014)

NOOOOOOOO.... stay away from the lime Sir! Firstly, you ONLY want to use agricultural grade dolomite lime IF you are going to lime. Substitute lime with Gypsum and crushed oyster shell instead. Same benefits far as Ca/Mg goes. 

pH buffering in organics is best done biologically, put the plant in control. Simplest way to get this done is to top-dress with ample earth worm castings. This will also get your nutrient cycle going nicely. You can then forget about pH. Give it a little time, the plant will tell the micro-organisms what it wants and they will get to work on the soil.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

e


NyQuilkush318 said:


> can I use hydrated lime instead of dolomite lime


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hey bro this is calmage u think


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 25, 2014)

bubble Gummer my leves or look lighter n the new growth help please bro thinks


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

LOL let me put your mind at ease: She looks lush and healthy! Fresh growth being a bit lighter like that is a sign of phenomenal growth rate, it might look weird but remember nitrogen gets moved to new shoots from elsewhere and the pigment will take a while to go all dark like the rest. In early flower you will see a lot of 'sunburst' type coloring that comes straight after a day or two. You are in soil, so here are your warning signs for when to worry:

Drooping leaves, either too dry or too wet and this looks great
DEAD patches in leaves, yellow, brown etc
Severe curling of leaf edges, and necrosis (dry bits) on leaf edges
Spots on leaves of any kind
Canoeing leaves (curling down) happens with pH all out of whack
Eagle Claws - watch the N, approaching the line and about to burn...

Also, if lower leaves show issues, this is also very normal a lot of the time. Best thing to do is stay relaxed and go over every single 'problem solver' chart you can find. ALWAYS use more than one, they phrase stuff differently so it helps to get it from more than one angle because of how similar many things look. 

In case of SEVERE emergency, still remain calm and do what I suggest, but you can add a little 'safety buffer' for the time spent researching by top dressing with EWC and flushing properly. Just watch for over watering, just one good solid flush not constant topping up. Trick is to take it easy. Taking measures too soon is sometimes really counter productive! Fixing things that are not broken is always a recipe for disaster. 

It is looking good. You can really relax here. Excellent job, I only got plants to look like that after quite some time trying. Really man, solid work.


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job talking him down 

Great advice! I had to transplant all of my plants this year because I had a bad batch of soil. All of the leaves just started curling up tightly. Weirdest thing I ever saw!


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

This is after I transplanted and the leaves were starting to straighten back out:




Looks like this now:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

Simple fix with fantastic results! What did you do with the old soil if you don't mind me asking? If you haven't thrown it out it can be made really nice with a little patience. It really IS easier just getting better soil, but working with the stuff is a nice hobby


----------



## Mohican (Apr 26, 2014)

Put it in a dead area in the garden to help condition the soil. I think I put too much Mykos in the mix. We will see if I get any mushrooms!

Started over with Promix, Fish, and Neptune's Harvest.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 26, 2014)

You should see the fruiting bodies Javadog is getting lol... He spawns almost all his soil, really cool stuff. I don't think your mycos would have done that bro. Did you amend the soil at home? My personal wager would be the mix was a bit 'raw' that is all. I have had that happen a few times already now, if the mix has not cooked long enough pH tends to be all wonky for a while. Re potting is about all you can do...

I found this very basic mix to really kick ass now. Mostly it is wet-and-forget for the whole grow, only some very hungry ladies need more

1 part Sphagnum peat
1 Part EWC (earth Worm Compost, or a 50/50 mix with GOOD compost is even better)
1 part perlite
2 tbs dolomite lime per gallon of mix, but this needs a 6 week cooking time minimum
OR 2 tbs each fine gypsum and crushed oyster shell
2ml BTi granules per gal
2tbs volcanic rock dust per gal

Mix well wetting down with a mix of 2tbs per gallon Blackstrap Molasses and water.

With a 4 week cook (i.e standing still not being tilled at room temp) it will be super responsive and tweak itself to the individual plant's needs no problem. 8 week cook and it will eat your mulch pretty fast it will be THAT alive lol. If you are growing very hungry types and intend on feeding add a hand full of Bokashi per bag also, this will make sure your soil is ready for ammonia nitrogen as found in fish goop and most 'poopy' ferts like guano. Nice buffer against accidentally burning it, the Lacto B in the Bokashi will set to work on your ammonia turning it into nitrates quite quickly.

Simple, cheap, clean and works sooooo well. It is all about the humic material. The better quality humic material, the biger and more healthy the plants. So as commercial products EWC is always good enough. Compost really varies widely in quality, so if you make your own then go for that instead and just add a little EWC. But far as stuff you can buy goes EWC is most reliable.

No more dodgy soil batches 

EDIT: Forgot to add, just turn it once every 3 weeks or so to keep it aerobic and all will be good


----------



## urban1026835 (Apr 26, 2014)

+rep hamish


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2014)

Damn a lot of good organic info getting tossed around in here love it


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> StardawgView attachment 3136871


 that shit fiy........


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Apr 26, 2014)

theexpress said:


> that shit fiy........


Yes that's the fiya. She got about 3 weeks left. I flowered her from clone on 3/3.

Looks like she'll be done before 3 weeks looking at her tho.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 26, 2014)

I just water an add lime ffof soil ph going in 6.5 runoff 6.5  help me out bro


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey bro my leves here pic
Help


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 27, 2014)

NyQuilkush318 said:


> Hey bro my leves here pic
> Help View attachment 3138218View attachment 3138219 View attachment 3138220View attachment 3138221


do you have a grow journal? If not start one up and share the link with us, you will be very happy to see how many helping hands show up! Looks like normal faden of the older fans. Just a quick feed with fish hydrolysate will have that sorted. Seems to be toeing the line far as N goes a little but no emergency. Your high standards are to be admired, but you have many questions, best get your own log going and keep the info nice and clean


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> do you have a grow journal? If not start one up and share the link with us, you will be very happy to see how many helping hands show up! Looks like normal faden of the older fans. Just a quick feed with fish hydrolysate will have that sorted. Seems to be toeing the line far as N goes a little but no emergency. Your high standards are to be admired, but you have many questions, best get your own log going and keep the info nice and clean


thinks bro i do have one bro but i just came to the site still trying to figer things out but thinks bro i well do that is it kool for me to fellow you


----------



## Mad Hamish (Apr 28, 2014)

No hassle man, you can also shoot me a PM any time. Nothing I enjoy more than talking herb


----------



## Growingforpeace (May 1, 2014)

Lol this guy nyquil kush tryna jack your thread wyteberry. Speaking of nyquil though im finna get my hands on some syrup man ahaha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 1, 2014)

Growingforpeace said:


> Lol this guy nyquil kush tryna jack your thread wyteberry. Speaking of nyquil though im finna get my hands on some syrup man ahaha.


lol man be careful with that lean


----------



## Growingforpeace (May 1, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lol man be careful with that lean


No doubt man, i rarely fucks wit it. Its damn good though ahaha.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2014)

Summer is coming I'm starting to feel the heat rise in my grow room this morning I woke up to a 89 degree flower tent. I got about another week before I cut down some testers I was doing in 1 gallons then I'll find out what's staying and going. I'm looking forward to dropping my plant numbers and putting down the 600 for a led grow for the summer. So a few cuts plus whatever females I get from my ghost of leeroys and cornbread in veg now. 
That's when I will start a new thread since it will be all led and new things from then on. Of course I will post some bud shots when they are ready for the chop but as of now I will be starting to document the veg group since the flower tent is basically done and gonna get changed around.


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Are they from seed? If so, clone them and flower again. I was amazed at how different the phenos were after cloning. I missed out on a chocolate mint Jilly Bean because of this (I did get seeds from her though).


----------



## Mohican (May 8, 2014)

Good to see you back BTW!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 8, 2014)

Yes from seed and I got potential mom's if I decide to keep them. So far my mind is set on the stardawg. The sour d*og and lhb X fire og still needs to be evaluated


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

that stardawg is a gem!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> that stardawg is a gem!


Yes she is. Glad I was able to grow this gem out and actually hold on to her. I'm trying to use to right males to hit to it so I can be digging thru some nice f1 stock.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 12, 2014)

i know a guy that has a nice stardawg male, see if i can get u a slice or something...


----------



## Growingforpeace (May 12, 2014)

Wyteberry whats ya opinion on autos?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 12, 2014)

Growingforpeace said:


> Wyteberry whats ya opinion on autos?


Haven't grown any yet but I got a couple to give a whirl on em. I like the idea of sticking them in a veg tent and they start flowering by itself with no light change but I don't think I'll do a grow of just autos.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2014)

THEY ARE PERFECT TO RUN OUTDOORS FROM MAY TO JULY FOR AN EARLY HARVEST


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 13, 2014)

Autos - check out Mdanzig. Their gear is every inch as good as normal herb, proper dank and big yields. The Spyder blew my mind.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 13, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> THEY ARE PERFECT TO RUN OUTDOORS FROM MAY TO JULY FOR AN EARLY HARVEST


Yeah I was thinking of sneaking a couple in the backyard garden


----------



## Mohican (May 13, 2014)

Light dep can give you an early harvest also. Train them right and they will fit nicely under a large plastic trashcan. The Scott's OG didn't need much light dep to flower. You should have seen me at Home Depot putting the trash cans over my head to see if they blocked the light


----------



## greenghost420 (May 13, 2014)

lol thats funny testing in the store! i like the idea of just leaving it alone, no work. im lazy...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 18, 2014)

So I transplanted my ghost of leeroys and cornbreads as I was raising my light it fell and killed my gsc and ghost of leeroy#5. They were clipped off right from the base which sacked because wasn't no saving them. Still got 6 ghost of leeroys going because of the 2 in 1 pot so hopefully I get some fire from these.
Here's a pic of sour d*of that's about done


----------



## Growingforpeace (May 18, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that some real unlucky shit fam..


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

damn wbw str8 vfuckin tragedy! thank god for twins... you battling bugs?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 18, 2014)

Growingforpeace said:


> Sorry to hear about that some real unlucky shit fam..


yeah really blows too as they both had some good smells to it.
I got a pack of leeroys in yesterday along with some moonshine haze so I'm not too mad at losing 2 .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 18, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> damn wbw str8 vfuckin tragedy! thank god for twins... you battling bugs?


Not at the moment.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 18, 2014)

ok im seeing spots on the leaves.


----------



## buzworthy (May 19, 2014)

sorry to hear about ur death by fixture. still looking great homie.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 19, 2014)

Always been one of my big fears that... Ouch.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2014)

I know it took a while for me to transplant but I finally did and they are growing better now. Seems having them in those cups that long stunted them a bit but now they seem to be doing good. It's looking like I see pistols on 1 of the cornbread already.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 25, 2014)

nice those are looking good! where can u get topdawg besides the collective?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 25, 2014)

greenghost420 said:


> nice those are looking good! where can u get topdawg besides the collective?


Thanks they are starting to have a stench as well can't wait get clones and flower them out.

As far as another place I believe icmag/seed boutique is the other place they'll drop when they do drop again


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

I have gotten into keeping my girls in solo cups quite long now. They stay smaller, but still grow all the nodes a bigger sister would. Then 2 weeks in a 3 gal (they usually fill it up totally), then I transplant for flower and throw them into 12/12. Going 'half bonsai' has pumped up yields for me big time. Slightly smaller buds, but tons more of them. Small plants with huge root-balls are the road forward for me personally.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (May 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> I have gotten into keeping my girls in solo cups quite long now. They stay smaller, but still grow all the nodes a bigger sister would. Then 2 weeks in a 3 gal (they usually fill it up totally), then I transplant for flower and throw them into 12/12. Going 'half bonsai' has pumped up yields for me big time. Slightly smaller buds, but tons more of them. Small plants with huge root-balls are the road forward for me personally.


Nice method. That's the road I have to take on this grow being that tents are filled with plants. I'm going to have let these veg for another 2-3 weeks until something is ready to flower or chop.


----------



## Mad Hamish (May 26, 2014)

Tents are also the reason I started working like this. Someday I will have a nice big room again, but I am really loving the efficiency of tent growing. You really don't waste if you are limited for space in every direction.


----------



## Growingforpeace (May 26, 2014)

Full tents is a good problem to have haha


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> Tents are also the reason I started working like this. Someday I will have a nice big room again, but I am really loving the efficiency of tent growing. You really don't waste if you are limited for space in every direction.


No doubt, the big room is what we all want, but tent's changed the game for me. Now to just have room for two 4x8's on a flipbox....haha ATB!


----------



## glockdoc (Jun 12, 2014)

whats the collective?!?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jun 12, 2014)

glockdoc said:


> whats the collective?!?


Hmm? Canna collective is another forum that has a seed shop and they stock some of the private and unknown breeders (to some)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 7, 2014)

I think I found something here. This little one already has trichs on it this early in its life. Might be a keeper stud stardawg x commerce city kush


----------



## greenghost420 (Sep 8, 2014)

hell yea, cut off a piece of that fan and sample that asap! lol


----------



## Mohican (Sep 8, 2014)

That is a frosty little beastie! Does it smell yet?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 8, 2014)

Im gonna check today. Yesterday was my first day noticing it and super hype about it. Hope for a male!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2014)

Seems like I have a couple little ones putting on frost from the gate. This cross probably be a winner.


----------



## akhiymjames (Sep 10, 2014)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Seems like I have a couple little ones putting on frost from the gate. This cross probably be a winner.View attachment 3250904


That's what we love to see. Shows you used a good stud and female. Other characteristics you may not like but you know forsure it has good trich production. Cant wait to see how they grow and then flower. OH how I cant wait to move so I can do me some breeding. Still may flower a good male if I see one in my veg box and collect pollen and save for good females


----------



## SupaM (Sep 13, 2014)

That's one great trait, no matter the strain. We'll take trichomes at any stage, I once had a strain that had trichs so heavy on the underleaf it looked bumpy lol ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2014)

My stardawg cut


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 31, 2014)

Gotta sub up here. Shine on bro. If that male is passing that trait down like that u gotta stud right there.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Gotta sub up here. Shine on bro. If that male is passing that trait down like that u gotta stud right there.


Well from the looks of it im going to have alot to select from lol.. tried dusting a branch ended uo doing plants.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2014)

Happy new years my riu family. Hope 2015 brings a bunch of good things for everyone aim for the sky thats the the limit or is there a limit lol.... have a good 1 people


----------



## SupaM (Jan 1, 2015)

Same to you, WBW! Should and will be another stellar year for us all! ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2015)

Rare dankness cornbread 1,2 and 3


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3323687 View attachment 3323688 View attachment 3323691 Rare dankness cornbread 1,2 and 3


I like the second one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2015)

Didn't keep clones of these on this run but got more beans to look through


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 2, 2015)

my computer is only showing 1 picture..pic 2..i dont see the others and i guess its just me?


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> View attachment 3322896 My stardawg cut


That's the mom of that cross you made? She's a freakin beauty. Those Cornbreads look good too. Don't really see a lot of Bubba shining through on those three. Maybe I'm wrong but looks like the make is dominating a lil bit


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2015)

akhiymjames said:


> That's the mom of that cross you made? She's a freakin beauty. Those Cornbreads look good too. Don't really see a lot of Bubba shining through on those three. Maybe I'm wrong but looks like the make is dominating a lil bit


yes that is the mom (stardawg) of the cross i made with the commerce city kush male that gave me that little frosty male. I should have some stardawg x ☆dawg cck in a week or 2

Yeah on what ive popped of the cornbread i dont really see much bubba either. The smells im getting are kushy though and the yields are small with a bit of stretch. From rare dankness i think im going to popp 6x leeroys and 6x rugburns next.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> my computer is only showing 1 picture..pic 2..i dont see the others and i guess its just me?


Yeah i think its your comp. Tried refreshing or looking from a different browser? I know some browser dont show everything. Dont know why


----------



## akhiymjames (Jan 2, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yes that is the mom (stardawg) of the cross i made with the commerce city kush male that gave me that little frosty male. I should have some stardawg x ☆dawg cck in a week or 2
> 
> Yeah on what ive popped of the cornbread i dont really see much bubba either. The smells im getting are kushy though and the yields are small with a bit of stretch. From rare dankness i think im going to popp 6x leeroys and 6x rugburns next.


Stardawg BX nice bro. Have heard many great things about her. Gotta get some of her in my collection


----------



## SupaM (Jan 2, 2015)

They all look good, but number 2 is a champ for sure...looks more filled out as in bud/leaf ratio. ATB!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 2, 2015)

2 has the looks for sure. they all do look solid


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

looking good up in here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> looking good up in here


Whats good mang?
Getting ready to take some more cuts of the cookies then throw her in flower along with a cut to seed got plans on making some Nyc cookies


----------



## greenghost420 (Jan 3, 2015)

love me some cookies! nomnomnom... if all goes well i should have the faceoff og and bruce banner 3 in a few weeks. other than that, same shit dif pipe...lol


----------



## SupaM (Jan 3, 2015)

I have yet to try any cookies....still hearing great things though....not one bad report. ATB!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 3, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I have yet to try any cookies....still hearing great things though....not one bad report. ATB!


Ill tell u dont try Cali Connection cookies unless u poppin a pack. Its not stable enough. I got a haze pheno. Didnt even take pics. I might still have one left in flowering tho. I had some GSC supposedly from Cali and definitely smells like choc/mint/kush. Dense little nugs. Not very frosty bud the taste and effect makes u wanna roll up one more.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2015)

greenghost420 said:


> love me some cookies! nomnomnom... if all goes well i should have the faceoff og and bruce banner 3 in a few weeks. other than that, same shit dif pipe...lol


Nice!!!!! That right there would be a nice score homie.

Hope all goes well and thru with that. I already know you have projects lined up for that


----------



## SupaM (Jan 4, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Ill tell u dont try Cali Connection cookies unless u poppin a pack. Its not stable enough. I got a haze pheno. Didnt even take pics. I might still have one left in flowering tho. I had some GSC supposedly from Cali and definitely smells like choc/mint/kush. Dense little nugs. Not very frosty bud the taste and effect makes u wanna roll up one more.


Thanks for the info, and warning, bro. I've wondered about all these seed varieties...seems my homie greenghost420 had some luck with some... I just forgot which one lol ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Thanks for the info, and warning, bro. I've wondered about all these seed varieties...seems my homie greenghost420 had some luck with some... I just forgot which one lol ATB!


I believe it was the flaming cookies from cannaventure. If im not mistaken he still runs that along with the forum cut now could be wrong about him still running it but i know he has the forum now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

So everything has been harvested and i have a bunch of beans. Going to be fun going thru these because stardawg and cornbread are dank!!!!!. Nice stones from both and too much will put you to sleep. Looking forward to growing some of the beans real soon


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

happy harvest brah!
are the seeds stardawg x cornbread?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

Cornbread x (stardawg x cck)
Stardawg x (stardawg x cck)
Docs og f2 x (stardawg x cck)


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

caramel candy kush from dynasty ?


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

and tell me more about docs og


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> caramel candy kush from dynasty ?


Lol no but i get that alot..
Commerce city kush(chem#4 x rd1) from rare dankness 

Docs og (faceoff og cut x rd 1)
I have a thread on here where i grew 3 rare dankness ogs venom ,scotts and docs and shows the f1s i used for to make the f2s. Definitely some dank and the male was a stinker and very big


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> and tell me more about docs og


https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-road-to-dank.560450/


----------



## SupaM (Jan 8, 2015)

Sounds like a helluva selection! ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

I want to see how the new stardawg x comes out tbh. After seedlings with frost i want to see what this new batch does


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I want to see how the new stardawg x comes out tbh. After seedlings with frost i want to see what this new batch does


That backcross sounds legit. I ve seen 3 frosty stardawg male seedlings already from 3 different people. Gotta catch that wave.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 8, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> That backcross sounds legit. I ve seen 3 frosty stardawg male seedlings already from 3 different people. Gotta catch that wave.


Ueah thats why im thinking the male was stardawg dom.. the frost and the smells was a deadgive away.

I know obsol33t has a male dubbed "nbk" from stardawg ix batch that was crazy frosty. Others ive seen from the f1s..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 8, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Ueah thats why im thinking the male was stardawg dom.. the frost and the smells was a deadgive away.
> 
> I know obsol33t has a male dubbed "nbk" from stardawg ix batch that was crazy frosty. Others ive seen from the f1s..


U remember any Guava smells from the pack. Seems like thats the pheno that has been selected as the one. But for real ive heard on peoplehaving trouble picking a mom from 9 beans. They were all so good. Imo, the stardawg males will be the all the hype very soon.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 8, 2015)

I have kushes popping up everywhere! They love the cold 










Cheers,
Mo


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 8, 2015)

i should pop some kush genes then because my f'n tent is seeing lows of 40-50 today was 38.. smh
1 heating pad can only heat so many plants though


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

Cant wait to see these babies again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Cant wait to see these babies again.


Which ones? 

I'm trying to decide on what and how many to pop of the new stuff I know there's dank in these here beans. Im gonna germ test some soon to get these rollin out.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Which ones?
> 
> I'm trying to decide on what and how many to pop of the new stuff I know there's dank in these here beans. Im gonna germ test some soon to get these rollin out.


I think the rd/ topdawg combos should be interesting. I hope different phenos to pick from


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think the rd/ topdawg combos should be interesting. I hope different phenos to pick from


i agree.
there should be a bunch of eye candy and possibly multiple keepers.
i want the intel on tk..isnt it just daywreck down in florida?
bout to do some research


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i agree.
> there should be a bunch of eye candy and possibly multiple keepers.
> i want the intel on tk..isnt it just daywreck down in florida?
> bout to do some research


After reading multiple threads and some credible sources it seems to be 1 of the original og kushes before all the name changes and diff cuts.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> After reading multiple threads and some credible sources it seems to be 1 of the original og kushes before all the name changes and diff cuts.


Have u seen the "true history of the og kush" Adam Dunn show. I find all his strain detective work interesting.
They actually found a dude that is claiming responsibility for creating all these strains from thai, hash plant, something else. Its the same dude that gave TH Seeds there first genetics after he lost his bubblegum


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Have u seen the "true history of the og kush" Adam Dunn show. I find all his strain detective work interesting.
> They actually found a dude that is claiming responsibility for creating all these strains from thai, hash plant, something else. Its the same dude that gave TH Seeds there first genetics after he lost his bubblegum


No i didnt but will soon.ive been meaning to just roll one up and let it play on my tablet but always get caught doing other things.

I wonder what the something else is lol?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> No i didnt but will soon.ive been meaning to just roll one up and let it play on my tablet but always get caught doing other things.
> 
> I wonder what the something else is lol?


I think it was skunk.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I think it was skunk.


Thai ,skunk and hashplant made og kush?

I don't know but i wouldn't doubt it either. 
I remeber reading a thread not too long ago and they said something about n.l and something else couldve spawned it.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thai ,skunk and hashplant made og kush?
> 
> I don't know but i wouldn't doubt it either.
> I remeber reading a thread not too long ago and they said something about n.l and something else couldve spawned it.


He said the stretchyness comes from the thai. He said it was like the beginning of the movie "Pineapple Express". Underground labs, top secret gov. programs and crazy shit. They got pulled from youtube soon after.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 11, 2015)

I am Forever grateful however it came about.....OG is my favorite! ATB!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

i can see it being afghan/thai x afghan skunk all day long... whats hashplant considered a affy? or like a NL


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

waddup SupaM


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i can see it being afghan/thai x afghan skunk all day long... whats hashplant considered a affy? or like a NL


He said northern lights is just 2 of his mixed. I dont wanna get the names mixed up but I think he said hashplant x ???=nl
Claims he still has the originals too, but he cant remake anything due to a promise to his wife.
@ SupaM Ilove the OG too I had a sick Buddah Tahoe Cut from Cali Connections. But I still wonder how close to the real deal it is.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

i hear ya, until dna testing comes out who will ever really know...
the only hashplant ive smoke taste like citrus..mandarin or something
never had a legit northern lights though....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> i hear ya, until dna testing comes out who will ever really know...
> the only hashplant ive smoke taste like citrus..mandarin or something
> never had a legit northern lights though....


Thats the OGenome Project.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2015)

ive heard about it.. i heard it cost some serious dough thats about it lol..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> ive heard about it.. i heard it cost some serious dough thats about it lol..


I thought they were doing free testing until the first results are out?


----------



## SupaM (Jan 11, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> waddup SupaM


Same ish...New Year! Glad to be above ground, Bro!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I thought they were doing free testing until the first results are out?


i have no idea, thats what i read on icmag. if u researched it then ill take ur word for it.


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

Worm bin kush:




Cheers,
Mo


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

Thats the name of a strain u made or because its in a "worm bin"


----------



## Mohican (Jan 12, 2015)

It was trash I was composting in the worm bin. After I collected the viable seeds I tossed the rest. Apparently there were more viable seeds left!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats the name of a strain u made or because its in a "worm bin"





Mohican said:


> It was trash I was composting in the worm bin. After I collected the viable seeds I tossed the rest. Apparently there were more viable seeds left!


LOL!

you gonna grow that thing out like that monster sativa u had?!?!
you should!!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

any updates wbw?!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

Docs og f2


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

My best looking ancient og from bodhi. Got 2 more but smaller


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

Other than that veg tent i got 2 stardawgs, gsc forum cut that im making a mother, 6x suge pure kush x Uzbekistan hp and 6x goji og from bodhi thats about to get flowered i think i see a few males.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

docs got frost nice and early 
how does that ancient og grow? does it get tall? reminds me of larry og


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> docs got frost nice and early
> how does that ancient og grow? does it get tall? reminds me of larry og


Yeah the pictured 1, shes a stretcher from what im seeing got clones of all 3 phenos and this one seems like the one i want. Has a earthy pine smell on the rub and i can see some frost coming lol.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

what does that docs smell like? and ur 2 stars


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2015)

glockdoc said:


> what does that docs smell like? and ur 2 stars


I got 1 that smells like feet and the other thats gas on the dawgs.
The docs is wierd i had to rub about 3 times. Sort of a cleaner smell but sweet?
I know i got some more f2s to look thru.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2015)

no doubt,
pick up some c.s or sts and reverse the foot pheno to pollinate that fuel pheno STAT 
ill start a donation for the colloidal


----------



## Mohican (Jan 13, 2015)

You can make your own colloidal silver cheaply.

I have been told the foot pheno is the most potent!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

Mohican said:


> You can make your own colloidal silver cheaply.
> 
> I have been told the foot pheno is the most potent!


Well sonce they are botj seeded this run i wont pass judgment yet but. Both yoeld colas! Stank! The one that smells like the foot looks like the chem d pictures ive seen.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Other than that veg tent i got 2 stardawgs, gsc forum cut that im making a mother, 6x suge pure kush x Uzbekistan hp and 6x goji og from bodhi thats about to get flowered i think i see a few males.


Nice, you always get the jump on me Bro!lol I have 2 Gogi Og veggin' now also..really wanted the Ancient also! I would Love to try that GSC forum cut or the Thin Mint, either one! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

I see you didn't keep the Scott's....didn't make the cut...? Just started a few is why I ask...started the 501st OG also. ATB!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Nice, you always get the jump on me Bro!lol I have 2 Gogi Og veggin' now also..really wanted the Ancient also! I would Love to try that GSC forum cut or the Thin Mint, either one! ATB!


Lol not even like that.. i wanted to see for myself what all the fuss about with the goji og and so far they have been a breeze to grow. I have them in 1 gallon bags and they are sexing themselves now in veg so transplants for the females and moving the males.

Yeah the forum cut is starting to make its rounds. Who knows might show up in your town soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

SupaM said:


> I see you didn't keep the Scott's....didn't make the cut...? Just started a few is why I ask...started the 501st OG also. ATB!


I didnt take any clones of the scotts and that was a mistake on my behalf. Hopefully I can score some more scotts soon to try again. Alot of dank I've seen from that line.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I didnt take any clones of the scotts and that was a mistake on my behalf. Hopefully I can score some more scotts soon to try again. Alot of dank I've seen from that line.


Whew!!!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 13, 2015)

my buddy from the land down under bred scotts with docs.. i have 1 or 2 germ'n now


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

Best of both worlds...!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 13, 2015)

yea? ive never heard of them until i got the beans.. it was nice seeing a pic of the docs that WB has running 
got any photos of the scotts?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

I got them in my other thread that i posted a couple pages back.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

In WBW's Road to Dank Thread....mine are still seedlings....not much to see at this point. It'll be anothere month almost before things get interesting my way...ATB!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 13, 2015)

aighty thanks guys


----------



## SupaM (Jan 13, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I didnt take any clones of the scotts and that was a mistake on my behalf. Hopefully I can score some more scotts soon to try again. Alot of dank I've seen from that line.


No worries.... I had to end up with more Scott's than anticipated


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 2, 2015)

whats good wbw! any updates?


----------



## Mr.Head (May 8, 2015)

Hope all is well man, noticed you haven't been around in a quite a while.

Was looking threw some old posts and seen you were going to run Lee Roy mines looking nice. Going to put some pics up in the RD thread.


----------



## shishkaboy (May 8, 2015)

Sending some good vibes your way bro. I am worried bro. This aint like you.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 25, 2015)

where the fuck you at homie! i tend to think the worst.... holla at me!


----------

